# Seguimento Sul - Maio 2016



## joralentejano (1 Mai 2016 às 12:11)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mai 2016 às 12:11)

Bom dia,
Maio começa com vento moderado a forte de leste sem dar tréguas durante toda a noite, portanto a mínima não desceu muito, *10,3°C*

Neste momento céu completamente limpo e o vento continua, de vez em quando assobia bem, estão *17,4°C *mas a sensação é mais fria, sinceramente não esperava que houvesse tanto vento hoje


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mai 2016 às 23:01)

Boa Noite 
Hoje, apesar do vento até foi um dia agradável, fui passear aos miradouros da serra de São Mamede, aqui ficam apenas duas fotos, não tive tempo para mais...Dia de muito boa visibilidade 
Serra da Penha...
Até se vêm algumas serras lá mesmo ao fundo do lado direito da foto...




a 628m de altitude...




Máx: *20,6ºC*
Min: *10,3ºC
*
O vento já esteve nulo mas voltou a intensificar-se...
Tatual: *14,0ºC*
*35% HR*


----------



## david 6 (2 Mai 2016 às 13:33)

fim de semana passado em Portalegre, foto de ontem de manhã






agora vou voltar ao litoral centro


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mai 2016 às 19:35)

Boa Tarde!!!
Hoje o dia já aqueceu bem...
Máx: *26,3ºC*
Min: *7,6ºC*
As mínimas não descem muito como noutros locais de inversão térmica...penso que seja devido ao facto de a vila não estar num local muito abrigado. 
Amanhã a máxima já deve chegar aos 30ºC e se não chegar vai andar lá perto, mas estas temperaturas têm os dias contados...

Entretanto o céu continua limpo e o vento é quase nulo
Tatual: *22,6ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mai 2016 às 21:49)

Boas,
Céu limpo e vento nulo, estão *14,9°C *


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2016 às 22:00)

Ontem, a estação de *Aljezur* registou a máxima mais elevada da rede IPMA, a temperatura subiu aos *28,5ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mai 2016 às 23:43)

Ora cá estão as grandes diferenças em poucos km's...
Aqui em Arronches o vento é nulo, estão *11,3°C *e *69% HR*
Em Portalegre segundo as estações meteorológicas da cidade, o vento é de nordeste e a temperatura ainda está acima dos 20°C 
O que aquela serra faz...Estou para ver no verão como serão as diferenças...


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mai 2016 às 01:13)

*20,8ºC *na minha estação em Portalegre, vento de NE a "fazer estragos".  22% HR.


----------



## Agreste (3 Mai 2016 às 10:02)

o tempo está agradável, o vento impede qualquer aproximação a um dia de praia.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mai 2016 às 11:59)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo e vento fraco...
Tatual: *24,8°C*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Mai 2016 às 12:54)

Bons dias Caríssimos,

Por aqui o tempo segue quente como se quer com algum vento de SE, e com ondulação arrebentar na foz do Rio Guadiana, que é bom prenuncio para os amantes do Surf ... 

Algumas nuvens altas aparecerem de SW... 

Aproveitar o ultimo dia, pois vem o melhor evento desta temporada (antes da chegada do Verão) , para o Sudeste do continente. Evento esse que espero que seja extremo e com grandes acumulados na zona... Vou estar online e com todo entusiasmo a reportar o que se passará nesta zona!! Maquina pronta!!

Cumpr.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 14:10)

A várzea de Aljezur está a trabalhar bem, após mínima horária de *3,4ºC*, a estação às 13horas seguia nos *29,4ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mai 2016 às 16:15)

*30,4°C *


----------



## Agreste (3 Mai 2016 às 18:04)

com o vento deste quadrante até podia estar mais calor por lá. Na praia da arrifana deve-se estar lindamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 18:11)

Agreste disse:


> com o vento deste quadrante até podia estar mais calor por lá. Na praia da arrifana deve-se estar lindamente.



O vento O- NO estragou a máxima, mas deve ter tocado nos 30ºC, o que dá uma amplitude térmica valente, a rondar  27ºC/27,5ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mai 2016 às 20:53)

Boa Tarde 
Dia de verão por aqui...
Máx: *30,4ºC*
Min: *8,2ºC*
Como é costume acordar cedo (porque mal o sol nasce começa logo a aquecer) foi notável esta grande diferença, casaco pela manhã mas t-shirt de tarde...há zonas que têm uma amplitude maior mas não deixa de ser interessante o que o vale do Caia também faz 
Humidade relativa mínima foi de *23%*
Com estas temperaturas e humidade baixa a erva dos campos já se nota um pouco amarela em alguns locais e muitos cursos de água já estão secos, o Rio também desceu bastante, vamos ver como será a partir de quinta...

Neste momento o Céu está limpo e o vento é fraco mas fresco...
Tatual: *19,5ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mai 2016 às 00:04)

Boas,
Pelas estações de Portalegre o vento de nordeste está a fazer das suas, a noite ainda segue bem tropical...

Entretanto por aqui é um mundo à parte, estão *13,6°C *e o vento é nulo.
*59% HR 
*
Na rede IPMA Estremoz era a temperatura mais baixa aqui da zona com 13,1°C


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mai 2016 às 08:30)

Bom dia,
A mínima foi de *8,6°C *

Neste momento em Portalegre algumas nuvens altas e calor,  nuvens mais escuras a chegar, e também é visível alguma virga.


----------



## Thomar (4 Mai 2016 às 09:09)

Bom dia. Por ponte de Sôr, *+19ºC* agora, com céu parcialmente nublado, avisto 3 virgas a oeste.


----------



## PTG (4 Mai 2016 às 10:18)

Hoje a mínima em Portalegre foi superior a 20ºC.


----------



## vamm (4 Mai 2016 às 11:33)

Bom dia 

Está um dia mesmo feio, cinzento e com bastante vento. Por volta das 10h era esta a vista e até já cairam umas pingas bem gradas.







A reportar a partir da Boavista dos Pinheiros, Odemira.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Mai 2016 às 11:38)

Boas,

Por aqui períodos de aguaceiros fracos com pingas do tamanho de moedas de 1 euros. Tempo ameno. Vento nulo e mar grande.

Boa quarta a todos!


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2016 às 11:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia, A mínima foi de *8,6°C*







PTG disse:


> Hoje a mínima em Portalegre foi superior a 20ºC.



  20,0 ºC segundo o IPMA

Estremoz: subida acentuada da temperatura mínima... 18,0 ºC esta noite.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mai 2016 às 12:05)

vai chover lama... e vamos ter virgas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Mai 2016 às 12:07)

Agreste disse:


> vai chover lama... e vamos ter virgas.


  Aqui os carros estão lamacentos


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Mai 2016 às 12:48)

Grande diferença nas temperaturas às 10h em Portugal Continental. Então o litoral norte continua a gozar este verão antecipado, no sul nota-se já a descida de temperatura, inclusive com o alto da Foia mais frio do que as Penhas Douradas e Trancoso...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mai 2016 às 14:08)

Alguma atividade eléctrica a sul do Algarve:


----------



## Agreste (4 Mai 2016 às 14:11)

estará ainda a uns 150-200km da costa...

http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/faro-webcam-hd


----------



## Mike26 (4 Mai 2016 às 14:41)

Radar muito interessante a sul do Algarve, parece que já se aproximam daí umas boas células (inclusive já foi registada alguma actividade eléctrica)


----------



## Agreste (4 Mai 2016 às 15:10)

pelo radar não passa dos 6km de altitude... não parecem ser grandes trovoadas, parecem ser mais nimboestratos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Mai 2016 às 15:30)

O satélite indica nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical a sul do Algarve. Parece-me que hoje já haverá animação no reino


----------



## Thomar (4 Mai 2016 às 15:41)

Por aqui, céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco e estão *+28ºC*, está abafado.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mai 2016 às 16:17)

pra já não chove e estamos debaixo do capacete de nuvens.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Mai 2016 às 16:39)

Boas,

Tempo cinzento, embora consiga ver as estruturas das nuvens e algo por agora dificulta o desenvolvimento vertical das mesmas... Pelo que vejo, não passam por enquanto de Nimbocumulos e também algumas estruturas pré - cumulus congestus ... Penso que seja a poeirada sahaariana que não deixa o rompimento de possíveis desenvolvimentos mais verticais... vamos aguardando...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2016 às 17:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O satélite indica nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical a sul do Algarve. Parece-me que hoje já haverá animação no reino



No radar parece que o grosso da nebulosidade não passa dos 3000 metros de altitude; nebulosidade sobretudo média translúcida... "capacete de nuvens"... eu diria estratocúmulos. Creio que esta nebulosidade continuará a evoluir para norte, onde existirão melhores condições para a ocorrência de precipitação (humidade relativa mais elevada), especialmente a partir do início da madrugada.Assim, a precipitação deverá incidir sobretudo no centro e centro-sul durante a próxima madrugada.

O Algarve terá amanhã, ao início da tarde, probabilidade mais elevada de precipitação no barlavento.  Mas será a partir de Sábado que a precipitação deverá marcar presença significativa já em todo o Algarve.


----------



## Dav (4 Mai 2016 às 18:10)

Por Marvão tudo calmo, calmo até demais... o gfs piorou pelo que já não acredito em trovoada nem chuva forte.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mai 2016 às 18:51)

chuviscos...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2016 às 00:01)

Boa noite!
O novo dia começa com chuva fraca a moderada...
Estão *18,2°C 
56% HR



*


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2016 às 01:16)

Estremoz: nada de chuva... 18,8 ºC !


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2016 às 04:31)

Chove bem


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2016 às 07:05)

Que dilúvio  nesta última hora é que a chuva tem estado a cair com mais força...acumulado de *10.1mm *


----------



## Thomar (5 Mai 2016 às 07:53)

Bom dia! Chuva fraca/chuviscos por Ponte de Sôr.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2016 às 08:29)

*18.1mm *e continua  os modelos não previam assim tanta...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mai 2016 às 08:45)

Já 11mm por Portalegre.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mai 2016 às 09:00)

Bom dia,
Por aqui chove desde madrugada, ainda não sei o acumulado mas já deve ter passado dos 10mm.


----------



## Thomar (5 Mai 2016 às 09:16)

Já choveu moderado por uns 10 minutos por volta das 8H30m. 
Agora chuviscos isolados, vento fraco/nulo, e uma temperatura a rondar os +15ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2016 às 09:29)

Chove outra vez com intensidade  acumulado de *19.4mm *e vem lá mais chuva em Espanha... 
Não está frio nenhum.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2016 às 09:38)

Interessante a convecção na zona de Aljustrel, as células apareceram do nada.


----------



## Thomar (5 Mai 2016 às 09:55)

E o Barlavento Algarvio vai levar com umas células jeitosas, dentro de pouco tempo. 
Alguma actividade eléctrica no mar.


----------



## vamm (5 Mai 2016 às 10:01)

Nada de trovoada até agora, pelo menos na zona de Odemira.
Neste momento, na zona da Boavista dos Pinheiros/Odemira está a passar uma nuvem bastante negra e já vai deixando cair umas pingas muito gradas.
Diferenças quanto a ontem? Tempo mais fresco e vento fraco.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Mai 2016 às 10:26)

Precipitação até às 7h na região Sul






Há algumas estações que não dão valores coerentes...   O IPMA tem de pensar em manutenção, pois investir e deixar ao "Deus dará" nunca foi boa política...


----------



## aoc36 (5 Mai 2016 às 11:09)

Trovoada por albufeira


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mai 2016 às 11:26)

Por aqui só alguma chuva mas ainda não ouvi trovoada nenhuma.
Tenho relatos de trovoada em Albufeira e na zona de Vila do Bispo.


----------



## Happy (5 Mai 2016 às 11:30)

Assim estava o céu entre Alvor e a Meia Praia. 






Choveu forte durante uma meia hora na zona de Lagos \ Meia Praia.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2016 às 11:58)

Chuviscos e *23.4mm *
Se aquilo que está em Espanha cá chegar o acumulado vai ultrapassar os 30mm.


----------



## vamm (5 Mai 2016 às 12:04)

Trovoada em Odemira.


----------



## Chingula (5 Mai 2016 às 12:56)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Precipitação até às 7h na região Sul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deixou de haver contrato de manutenção com quem montou o sistema das estações automáticas...existem dois técnicos da área da meteorologia para assistir a todos os problemas. São opções que se tomam, por quem orçamenta as instituições, que se pagam mais tarde com a qualidade do serviço. Os responsáveis optaram, há largos anos (infelizmente) por desinvestir na observação meteorológica...a opção nas estações automáticas, teria de ser bem acompanhada e não deixada em roda livre. A meteorologia em Portugal, tem sido muito mal tratada pelos poderes públicos...


----------



## Chingula (5 Mai 2016 às 13:14)

Chingula disse:


> Deixou de haver contrato de manutenção com quem montou o sistema das estações automáticas...existem dois técnicos da área da meteorologia para assistir a todos os problemas. São opções que se tomam, por quem orçamenta as instituições, que se pagam mais tarde com a qualidade do serviço. Os responsáveis optaram, há largos anos (infelizmente) por desinvestir na observação meteorológica...a opção nas estações automáticas, teria de ser bem acompanhada e não deixada em roda livre. A meteorologia em Portugal, tem sido muito mal tratada pelos poderes públicos...


Gostaria de acrescentar ao comentário: Neste tipo de situação meteorológica e na região Sul do território, não me admira os valores da quantidade da precipitação serem tão diferenciados, em locais relativamente próximos. O valor de cerca de 30 mm registado na estação de Amareleja me chama a atenção...mas torna-se coerente com os valores registados No Reguengo do Corval, Portalegre, Estremoz e mesmo Beja....


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mai 2016 às 13:30)

A chuva continua e com nevoeiro


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 13:49)

70 minutos de chuva e alguma trovoada... 

13mm


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Mai 2016 às 14:05)

Chingula disse:


> Deixou de haver contrato de manutenção com quem montou o sistema das estações automáticas...existem dois técnicos da área da meteorologia para assistir a todos os problemas. São opções que se tomam, por quem orçamenta as instituições, que se pagam mais tarde com a qualidade do serviço. Os responsáveis optaram, há largos anos (infelizmente) por desinvestir na observação meteorológica...a opção nas estações automáticas, teria de ser bem acompanhada e não deixada em roda livre. A meteorologia em Portugal, tem sido muito mal tratada pelos poderes públicos...



Off-Topic: @Chingula a critica não é para quem trabalha no IPMA, mas sim para os elementos decisórios, ou seja, "os amigos do amigos" que raramente entendem nada do assunto, mas como tem um pin da mesma cor e se lhes deve algum favor, são colocados nas direcções dos institutos públicos, sem qualquer noção básica de gestão (a não ser o ordenado chorudo que recebem + bónus de proveniência incerta)... Esse contrato de manutenção deixou de existir por algum interesse, pois se o bónus continuasse, por mais prescindível que fosse esse serviço, tornava-se logo imprescindível. Quase como o "irrevogável" do ex-ministro/vice-presidente...
Infelizmente é o país que temos e só mesmo quando troveja é que se lembram de Santa Bárbara.

Quanto à situação meteorológica, continua a chuva mais ou menos intensa, quase como não tinha acontecido desde Janeiro. Desde as 4h da madrugada que tem estado a chover na zona de Portalegre. As precipitações têm beneficiado principalmente a zona raiana do Alentejo, mas acredito que até Domingo, este evento possa beneficiar a região sudeste e aliviar a situação de seca fraca a moderada nessas regiões.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 14:15)

13:58 grande estrondo... 

Forte trovoada em Faro, chove com grande intensidade... parece que a trovoada está mais centrada em Olhão embora aqui também tenha sido intensa...
agora aliviou um pouco mas continua chover.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2016 às 14:18)

Boas,
Chove fraco...
Bela rega, está tudo alagado, *26.6mm 
*


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 14:19)

bastante menos agora... a trovoada já passou. Choveu bastante bem, havia algum barro a correr pelas ruas.

Este aguaceiro terá feito estragos... águas muito mais pesadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2016 às 14:22)

Agreste disse:


> bastante menos agora... a trovoada já passou. Choveu bastante bem, havia algum barro a correr pelas ruas.


Estava um eco amarelo sobre Faro... via-se que era forte.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 14:23)

Daqui de onde estou o céu para leste era bastante mais escuro ao início da trovoada, do lado de Olhão deve ter chovido muito mais que aqui e aqui choveu bastante bem.

volta a apertar de novo.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 14:25)

inundações em Faro... na zona do teatro municipal próximo do centro comercial.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 14:26)

Sirenes de bombeiros... ou talvez seja alguma ambulancia.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 14:34)

tudo mais calmo embora ainda se oiça bastante bem a trovoada.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 14:50)

13mm entre as 12:00 e as 13:00
16mm entre as 13:00 e as 14:00

esteve a chover até há cerca de 10-15min.

entre as 14:00 e as 15:00 devemos ter outros 15mm ou 20mm


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mai 2016 às 14:54)

calhou em "sorte" a zona de Faro.,... aqui para estes lados choveu mas nada por ai além.
Tenho 3mm no Sitio das Fontes e 5,6mm em Carvoeiro.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 14:56)

a trovoada colocou a rádio universitária fora do ar...


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 14:58)

depois daquele estrondo em cima das 14:00 choveu a bom chover durante uns 10 ou 15 minutos... havia barro arrastado pela água da chuva.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mai 2016 às 15:05)

Boas,

Por aqui chove com intensidade, mas sem trovoada! O estrondo que o Agreste refere, sentiu-se aqui...as luzes foram abaixo e voltaram...  imagino a bomba!!


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 15:10)

Do mesmo género desta de 2012 (do dia do tornado de Lagoa-Silves) mas não foi tão potente.


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2016 às 15:12)

Nas estações do WU em volta de Faro, temos os seguintes acumulados:

45,2mm - Montenegro
43,9mm - Santa Barbara de Nexe
34,3mm - Faro

Neste momento a região de Faro, a par com a Amareleja, são as regiões onde mais choveu hoje. A Amareleja segue com 44,2mm.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 15:16)

em Estoi deve ter sido o «ground zero». Não há é nenhuma estação por lá.


----------



## Thomar (5 Mai 2016 às 15:18)

Mais de 30 descargas em menos de duas horas, deve estar mesmo bom!


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 15:25)

logo à esquerda de Estoi e por cima da A22 está o Guelhim que é um monte com 300 metros. Um sítio bom para fotografias sobre Faro mas hoje nem pensar...


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mai 2016 às 15:26)

Entre as 14 e 15h :* 20,1mm* acumulados na estação de Faro (Wunderground)
https://www.wunderground.com/person...A103#history/tdata/s20160505/e20160505/mdaily
Mapa de acumulados


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 15:30)

A forte precipitação que se fez sentir a partir das 13h00 e o facto de ter coincidido com a preia-mar provocou inundações em várias artérias e locais, sobretudo na zona baixa da cidade e São Luís.

A Câmara Municipal, em conjunto com a Fagar, estão a fazer um esforço para acorrer com celeridade a todas as situações de alagamento. Recomendamos toda a prudência na circulação automóvel.

Ao longo do dia, com a descida da maré e o fim da precipitação, prevê-se que a situação volte à normalidade. Agradecemos a compreensão. ‪


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2016 às 15:39)




----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mai 2016 às 15:42)

Agreste disse:


> 13:58 grande estrondo...
> .



Deve ter sido esta descarga


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 15:46)

possivelmente... também se vai sabendo de algumas coisas queimadas, instalações elétricas e material informático.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 15:49)

12:00-13:00 13mm
13:00-14:00 16mm
14:00-15:00 7mm

36mm em linha com as estações amadoras.

Esperava bastante mais entre as 14:00 e as 15:00 mas esta zona da cidade é oposta à do aeroporto.

Esta trovoada ficou bastante longe de uma outra de 18 ou 19 de maio de 2011 com 80mm entre as 9 e o meio dia.


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2016 às 16:03)

Baixa de Faro


----------



## MikeCT (5 Mai 2016 às 16:32)

Agreste disse:


> 12:00-13:00 13mm
> 13:00-14:00 16mm
> 14:00-15:00 7mm
> 
> ...




Aqui na minha estação em Faro (cidade) ficou-se pelos 35,0 mm, na Estação do Corotelo( a 300m do cerro do guelhim) pelas 15h tinha 69,9mm onde choveu mt forte praticamente constante entre as 12:20h e as 15h


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 17:31)

http://www.avozdoalgarve.pt/detalhe.php?id=15892


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2016 às 17:48)

Chuva causa inundações em Faro

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreenSAPO


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 17:57)

Gerofil disse:


> Chuva causa inundações em Faro
> SAPO



rua de são luis junto do estádio do farense... não é preciso chover muito. 
Os modelos estão agressivos para sábado, pode chover ainda mais do que hoje.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 18:48)

pequeno aguaceiro em Faro mas parece estar a regenerar-se.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mai 2016 às 19:06)

Atividade eléctrica bastante intensa no Algarve:


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 19:07)

trovoada intensa em Odeceixe - São Teotónio... as cores no radar foram ao máximo.


----------



## vamm (5 Mai 2016 às 19:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Atividade eléctrica bastante intensa no Algarve:



Na Boavista dos Pinheiros avistava-se muito negro para Sul, cheguei agora a Reliquias e já se ouvem trovões e as cores do céu são medonhas!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (5 Mai 2016 às 19:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Atividade eléctrica bastante intensa no Algarve:



As celulas deverão se dissipar visto que estamos a caminhar para a noite?


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mai 2016 às 19:17)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> As celulas deverão se dissipar visto que estamos a caminhar para a noite?


Tendo em que se desenvolveram a esta altura do dia, talvez ainda se aguentem mais um bocado.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mai 2016 às 19:18)

vamm disse:


> Na Boavista dos Pinheiros avistava-se muito negro para Sul, cheguei agora a Reliquias e já se ouvem trovões e as cores do céu são medonhas!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (5 Mai 2016 às 19:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tendo em que se desenvolveram a esta altura do dia, talvez ainda se aguentem mais um bocado.


Modestia a parte...
Pensava que o dia aqui por Quarteira iria ser um fiasco, mas tive um evento que ja nao via a muito tempo... 
Voces por Lisboa é que nao tiveram tanta sorte..


----------



## Geiras (5 Mai 2016 às 19:23)

Brutal no Sudoeste do país, tem estado a bombar bem!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mai 2016 às 19:24)

Tão perto e tão longe... O Extremo Sotavento a ver moscas... Céu muito Nublado .


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mai 2016 às 19:25)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Modestia a parte...
> Pensava que o dia aqui por Quarteira iria ser um fiasco, mas tive um evento que ja nao via a muito tempo...
> *Voces por Lisboa é que nao tiveram tanta sorte..*


Nem estava previsto grande coisa.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (5 Mai 2016 às 19:26)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Tão perto e tão longe... O Extremo Sotavento a ver moscas... Céu muito Nublado .


Ja tivemos a nossa sorte de manha...
Podia-mos ter mais surpresas hoje...


----------



## vamm (5 Mai 2016 às 19:26)

Tiagolco disse:


>


Já não se nota tanto, mas é isto por agora... e roncam bem!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (5 Mai 2016 às 19:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nem estava previsto grande coisa.


Voces era mais para a tarde..segundo o IPMA


----------



## rafathunderstorm (5 Mai 2016 às 19:32)

Por Quarteira agora segue assim..


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2016 às 19:39)

A instabilidade progredindo para nordeste... É natural que perca força com o fim do período diurno e a diminuição da irradiação terrestre.


----------



## AMFC (5 Mai 2016 às 19:48)

Que me dizem daquela zona de instabilidade no sudoeste do país ? Alguém por lá ?


----------



## vamm (5 Mai 2016 às 19:56)

AMFC disse:


> Que me dizem daquela zona de instabilidade no sudoeste do país ? Alguém por lá ?


Acuso-me, zona de Odemira, tudo muito negro, a rodar para NE, mas tenho cá para mim que ainda cá cai qualquer coisa.
Há muitos trovões, por acaso é algo constante.

O meu pai chegou agora de Faro, diz que aquilo por lá foi o caos! Tampas de esgoto a saltar por causa da água, inundações por todo o lado...


----------



## vamm (5 Mai 2016 às 19:59)

Agora mesmo


----------



## vamm (5 Mai 2016 às 20:08)

A parte mais clara segue para SO, a parte mais escura para NE.


----------



## sielwolf (5 Mai 2016 às 20:18)

Céu assustador





Enviado do meu LG-D405 através de Tapatalk


----------



## sielwolf (5 Mai 2016 às 20:24)

Video da atividade elétrica perto de Portimão. 


Enviado do meu LG-D405 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lbpt (5 Mai 2016 às 20:35)

sielwolf disse:


> Video da atividade elétrica perto de Portimão.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu LG-D405 através de Tapatalk



Se focasse ficava lindo. Obrigado pelo registo.


----------



## sielwolf (5 Mai 2016 às 20:40)

lbpt disse:


> Se focasse ficava lindo. Obrigado pelo registo.


Infelizmente não conseguia focar mais

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (5 Mai 2016 às 20:49)




----------



## vamm (5 Mai 2016 às 20:54)

Que grandeeee estoiro!


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 21:01)

toda a zona está debaixo de trovoadas... de sagres quase a castro verde... 

O aviso vai ter de ser prolongado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mai 2016 às 21:05)

Por aqui, não passou-se nada, aqui uma chuvinha e nada mais. Tanto que só tenho 4 mm e em Tavira nem choveu praticamente. Este foi concentrado na zona de Faro e que bonito foi ver os raios e as bombas a ecoarem para o lado de Faro.

Mais uma chuvada que não quis nada com o Sotavento.


----------



## vamm (5 Mai 2016 às 21:06)

Agreste disse:


> toda a zona está debaixo de trovoadas... de sagres quase a castro verde...
> 
> O aviso vai ter de ser prolongado.


Literalmente. Há trovões a ecoar de todo o lado... não esperava isto a esta hora, as previsões do IPMA apontavam para trovoadas durante a madrugada e das 13h às 16h.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mai 2016 às 21:07)

Foia com 9.9mm na ultima hora


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2016 às 21:15)

Deve ser mais ou menos isto que está a ocorrer neste momento...





Céu muito nublado e vento nulo...
*12,7ºC

27.4mm *


----------



## vamm (5 Mai 2016 às 21:17)

Chove bastante agora e bem grado! E de vez em quando faz com cada bomba


----------



## aoc36 (5 Mai 2016 às 21:39)

Por Albufeira tudo calmo apesar de ouvir trovoada longe.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2016 às 21:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Deve ser mais ou menos isto que está a ocorrer neste momento...



Não existe essa depressão à superfície (basta consultares os dados do IPMA e constatas que não existe variação da pressão atmosférica para definir um centro de baixas pressões à superfície). Temos sim um núcleo de ar frio em altitude (500 hPa) que segue para leste mas junto ao litoral do Algarve.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2016 às 21:50)

Gerofil disse:


> Não existe essa depressão à superfície (basta consultares os dados do IPMA e constatas que não existe variação da pressão atmosférica para definir um centro de baixas pressões à superfície). Temos sim um núcleo de ar frio em altitude (500 hPa) que segue para leste mas junto ao litoral do Algarve.


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mai 2016 às 21:51)

O problema aqui é que a temperatura á superfície é relativamente baixa, logo a possibilidade de trovoada será menor do que no Algarve neste momento. o ideal seria uma temperatura mais alta( ar mais quente) com ar mais frio em altitude e quanto mais frio melhor.
Mas eventualmente ainda podem surgir células.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (5 Mai 2016 às 22:03)

Já troveja!


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2016 às 22:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> O problema aqui é que a temperatura á superfície é relativamente baixa, logo a possibilidade de trovoada será menor do que no Algarve neste momento. o ideal seria uma temperatura mais alta( ar mais quente) com ar mais frio em altitude e quanto mais frio melhor.
> Mas eventualmente ainda podem surgir células.


Vamos ver, durante a tarde todas as células que se aproximavam do alto Alentejo desfaziam-se...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (5 Mai 2016 às 22:37)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã! grande dilúvio neste momento! A trovoada é que é pouca...

Edit: Trovoada a aumentar! A luz já deu sinal!


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2016 às 22:44)

Como disse ao final da tarde, a instabilidade segue para nordeste... As descargas eléctricas atmosféricas concentram-se agora na zona Serpa - Moura. A precipitação já chegou cá mais acima (Alandroal)...


----------



## MikeCT (5 Mai 2016 às 23:41)

A estação do Corotelo tinha as 20h, 70,1mm. caiu um raio no Cerro do Botelho esta tarde, a 300m da estação, que fritou a box da meo e mais umas lâmpadas...

Em Faro (cidade) estamos com 35,5mm


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mai 2016 às 23:41)

Umas fotos de hoje... já cheguei no fim... mas ainda fiz o gosto ao dedo 
Captadas a Norte de Silves.



 




 



 

Álbum completo


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mai 2016 às 23:51)

ecobcg disse:


> Umas fotos de hoje... já cheguei no fim... mas ainda fiz o gosto ao dedo
> Captadas a Norte de Silves.
> 
> 
> ...


Finalmente alguém!! Muito boas fotos!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (6 Mai 2016 às 00:02)

Bem nao é nada de especial, mas foi o que consegui apanhar


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2016 às 00:06)

ecobcg disse:


> Umas fotos de hoje... já cheguei no fim... mas ainda fiz o gosto ao dedo
> Captadas a Norte de Silves.
> 
> 
> ...





rafathunderstorm disse:


> Bem nao é nada de especial, mas foi o que consegui apanhar


Espetacular!!  grandes fotos


----------



## rafathunderstorm (6 Mai 2016 às 00:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Espetacular!!  grandes fotos


Obrigada


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2016 às 00:11)

Boas,
À pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco, entretanto começou novamente a chuviscar e está um belo eco a Sul...


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2016 às 00:14)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Bem nao é nada de especial, mas foi o que consegui apanhar


Fantástico!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2016 às 00:18)

A frente de trovoada passa agora entre Borba e Vila Viçosa (deslumbram-se nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical entre a escuridão; cumulonimbos bem desenvolvidos acima dos 3000 metros de altitude), progredindo para norte; passará a leste de Estremoz...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2016 às 00:24)

Relâmpago para Sul  dá a impressão que vem na direção de Arronches, vamos ver...vai chuviscando.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Mai 2016 às 08:23)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Bem nao é nada de especial, mas foi o que consegui apanhar


Cenario espetacular com a serra de Monte Figo ao fundo. Algarve com trovoada é outro encanto! Boa foto parabéns!


----------



## Thomar (6 Mai 2016 às 09:18)

Bom dia! Aqui por Ponte de Sôr, vai chuviscando fraco/morrinha, nota-se a alguma neblina nos sítios mais altos, vento fraco/nulo e uma temperatura a rondar os +15ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Mai 2016 às 09:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Finalmente alguém!! Muito boas fotos!



Ehehe! Obrigado!

E obrigado aos restantes comentários também


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2016 às 09:47)

Bom dia!
Chuva miudinha mas que de vez em quando cai com intensidade...acumulado de *5.3mm 
*


----------



## Agreste (6 Mai 2016 às 10:01)

20mm - 30mm são aceitáveis para as camaras municipais gerirem, uma frente generosa amanhã com a maré cheia por volta das 04:00.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Mai 2016 às 10:17)

Agreste disse:


> 20mm - 30mm são aceitáveis para as camaras municipais gerirem, uma frente generosa amanhã com a maré cheia por volta das 04:00.



Parece-me que a frente chegará já com a maré a vazar... o que é bom... mas está uma boa chuvada em perspectiva sim...


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2016 às 11:28)

Estremoz: manhã de chuva constante  temperatura a descer, atingindo agora a mínima do dia com 13,5 ºC; a neblina é cada vez mais espessa e a visibilidade já é muito reduzida.


----------



## Agreste (6 Mai 2016 às 14:28)

chuva fraca entre as 11 e as 12... rendeu 1,3mm.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Mai 2016 às 15:30)

V.R.S.A.

Boas,

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco... Tempo ameno e vento fraco...


----------



## trovoadas (6 Mai 2016 às 16:40)

Bela tarde pelo Montijo! Vento fraco e temperatura agradável, céu encoberto grande parte do dia, alguns chuviscos esporádicos.

Advinha-se um fim de semana alegre para todo o Sul, aliás tem sido uma alegria ver as imagens e vídeos da chuva em particular no Algarve e naqueles sítios onde fazia mesmo falta. Será mesmo um feito se conseguirmos encaixar alguma água nas nossas barragens quando em todo o Inverno tal não aconteceu...sem dúvida uma dádiva dos céus!


----------



## Agreste (6 Mai 2016 às 16:54)

as saídas vão fixando os 30mm como valor base... e o teto maximo está nos 40mm.

35mm no sotavento, ligeiramente menos no barlavento. 
Vamos ficar acima ou bastante acima da média do mês o que é um pouco inesperado.
Choveu muito em outubro, chove muito em maio... o resto do tempo não choveu nada.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2016 às 18:50)

Boas, 
Tarde de alguns aguaceiros, o acumulado de hoje é de *7.3mm*
Até ao momento o acumulado do evento e do mês é de *34.7mm
*
Neste momento céu muito nublado e *13,4ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mai 2016 às 19:00)

Boas,
Hoje já menos chuvoso o dia mas choveu... nevoeiro cerrado o dia todo
á pouco passei pela serra e igualmente nevoeiro cerrado mal via o caminho a conduzir.
Ontem 25,3mm


----------



## Agreste (6 Mai 2016 às 20:33)

Sessão de virgas ao final da tarde... estava a jogar basquetebol pra desenferrujar e não levei o telefone... Da próxima vez não me esqueço.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mai 2016 às 21:58)

Ainda consegui tirar á pressa esta foto, serra de São Mamede hoje por volta das 17h:


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 08:53)

Bom dia

O dia acordou fresco, com muita neblina nalguns locais e noutros momentos em que o Sol dava ares da sua graça.
Sem dúvida isto é a calma antes da tempestade, pois tudo indica que a noite irá trazer-nos uma bela rega. Só espero que não haja problemas de maior...
Por agora em Arronches, céu muito nublado, algum sol muito tímido, temperatura perto dos 13º/14º e vento fraco.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (7 Mai 2016 às 09:31)

Agora mesmo por Quarteira. Um Halo


----------



## Thomar (7 Mai 2016 às 09:58)

Bom dia. Aqui tudo calminho ainda , à espera da animação lá para o final do dia   .
Por agora, temperatura actual +14ºC, vento fraco (ainda), céu totalmente nublado.


----------



## nelson972 (7 Mai 2016 às 10:18)

Em monte gordo, tudo tranquilo!


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 10:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Deve ser mais ou menos isto que está a ocorrer neste momento...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gerofil disse:


> Não existe essa depressão à superfície (basta consultares os dados do IPMA e constatas que não existe variação da pressão atmosférica para definir um centro de baixas pressões à superfície). Temos sim um núcleo de ar frio em altitude (500 hPa) que segue para leste mas junto ao litoral do Algarve.



Time-lapse de 5ªfeira à tarde. A depressão à superfície está bem patente na circulação das nuvens, tem é uma extensão mínima em altitude. Vale a pena ver o vídeo com a melhor resolução.






ecobcg disse:


> Umas fotos de hoje... já cheguei no fim... mas ainda fiz o gosto ao dedo
> Captadas a Norte de Silves.



sempre espectaculares! 




rafathunderstorm disse:


> Bem nao é nada de especial, mas foi o que consegui apanhar



bem...  , mandem um bocadinho do "nada de especial" aqui para cima s.f.f.


----------



## Dav (7 Mai 2016 às 11:16)

Tudo calmo por aqui, não espero nada demais apenas alguma chuva e vento, vendo os modelos o grosso da precipitação deve passar no litoral.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 11:23)

Dav disse:


> Tudo calmo por aqui, não espero nada demais apenas alguma chuva e vento, vendo os modelos o grosso da precipitação deve passar no litoral.



@Dav a nossa zona também irá ter uma boa parte do quinhão, pois com a orientação da Serra de S. Mamede e a direcção SO/NE das linhas de instabilidade irão despejar bastante chuva por Portalegre e arredores 

Por Arronches continua a calmaria, mas com o aumento da nebulosidade, parece mais um dia de invernia...


----------



## Thomar (7 Mai 2016 às 11:44)

Dav disse:


> Tudo calmo por aqui, não espero nada demais apenas alguma chuva e vento, vendo os modelos o grosso da precipitação deve passar no litoral.


Logo ao final do dia deverá ser quando começa a cair maior parte da precipitação:


----------



## Dav (7 Mai 2016 às 12:02)

Ainda assim continuo a achar que o litoral será o mais beneficiado. Mas veremos se há alguma surpresa.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2016 às 13:41)

Boa tarde 
Por Arronches o vento vai aumentando de intensidade e o céu está muito nublado, a ficar cada vez mais escuro.
*13,6°C *


----------



## Smota (7 Mai 2016 às 15:23)

Crato:
13,7ºc Alguma chuva e vento!
Boa tarde!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Mai 2016 às 15:52)

V.R.S.A.

Períodos de chuva por vezes moderados... Vento fraco e céu muito nublado.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2016 às 16:30)

Chuviscos/ Chuva fraca e vento moderado a forte
*0.4mm
12,3ºC*


----------



## srr (7 Mai 2016 às 16:46)

Abrantes - 4 mm....desde as 8h que chove uma murrinha e não passa disso...ate ver


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2016 às 16:56)

Chuva em geral fraca, por breves momentos moderada, até agora uns 2/ 3mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Mai 2016 às 17:03)

V.R.S.A.

Vento a aumentar de intensidade... chuva fraca!


----------



## Orion (7 Mai 2016 às 17:09)

Os aguaceiros/períodos de chuva nas próximas horas deverão ser amplificados pelo ar saturado associado a uma pluma tropical. A região sul deverá ser a maior beneficiada pois o norte/noroeste não tem falta de água.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2016 às 17:34)

Não chove e a estrada já está quase seca, o vento é moderado...*0.6mm*
Até ao momento, tudo o que se aproxima do interior sul dissipa-se.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2016 às 17:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Não chove e a estrada já está quase seca, o vento é moderado...*0.6mm*
> Até ao momento, tudo o que se aproxima do interior sul dissipa-se.


Só mais logo é que o grosso da precipitação chega a todo o interior se as previsões se confirmarem é claro.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2016 às 18:11)

Ventania na parte mais alta da vila como é costume, se a vila estivesse numa cota mais alta não sei como seria nestas situações, é de facto uma zona muito exposta ao vento.
Chuva fraca


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2016 às 18:38)

Até agora uns 5/6mm apesar de a chuva não ser intensa lá vai caindo, acompanhada de rajadas.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2016 às 18:39)

Chove bem, finalmente


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Mai 2016 às 18:48)

V.R.S.A

Vai chovendo... O vento sopra moderado e com algumas rajadas. O mar está grande puxado a vento... O rio também está com uma boa ondulação... Perto de 1 m...


----------



## MikeCT (7 Mai 2016 às 18:57)

Em Faro (cidade) chove com alguma intensidade, para já 5,4mm  de acumulado. Vento com rajadas a chegar aos 56 km/h


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mai 2016 às 19:12)

Dia "Invernal" por aqui, mas para já com acumulados ainda reduzidos, com 6,4mm em Carvoeiro e 8mm no Sitio das Fontes.
Destaque para a rajada de 80,5km/h registada em Carvoeiro perto das 17h.

Aguardar agora ela passagem da frente propriamente dita por cá... embora pareça vir mais fraca aqui no seu extremo sul...


----------



## Thomar (7 Mai 2016 às 19:26)

Já começa a chover com mais intensidade por aqui. O vento sopra moderado com rajadas e está a intensificar. 
Tem chovido aqui desde as 12h30m sempre fraco, com um ou outro período moderado.
As próximas 3 horas prometem ser bem interessantes. Está um belo dia de outono.


----------



## Dav (7 Mai 2016 às 19:29)

Por aqui apenas alguma chuva e vento, nada demais. tal como eu suspeitava a chuva acabou por beneficiar mais o litoral e a frente já chegará aqui ao interior enfraquecida... um suma um dia normal de chuva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2016 às 19:57)

Boas, por aqui, já caiu uma chuvada forte durante alguns minutos, com rajada de vento. De momento, vai chovendo entre fraco a moderado. Sigo, até ao momento, com 7.0 mm. 

Um facto curioso, com o Algarve em aviso laranja, a noite da semana académica de hoje não foi cancelada, com o concerto dos Íris e da Áurea, só de barco e de galochas, aquilo é um autêntico lamaçal. 

Aliás, os modelos mostram um fortalecimento da frente ao passar pelo Algarve, quer o GFS, quer o Hirlam mostra isso.


----------



## frederico (7 Mai 2016 às 20:20)

Finalmente vejo no Algarve uma frente democrática, não moro cá mas venho regularmente e só me lembro de um evento assim em Novembro de 2014. Este ano hidrológico há diferenças brutais no Sudoeste ibérico por causa dos eventos terem sido quase todos localizados, há estações como Jerez de La Frontera ou Tavira que no final de Março tinham apenas 250 mm acumulados, Neves Corvo tinha 200 mm, e outras como Aljezur ou Faro (DRAA) com perto de 500 mm. Por isso se nota na serra áreas com muitas aridez e outras mais compostas, a diferença de caudal entre o Vascão e as outras ribeiras também é notória. A ribeira de Alportel que sempre foi muito potente em caudal tem estado seca nos últimos anos.


----------



## MikeCT (7 Mai 2016 às 21:06)

Boa chuvada agora em Faro (cidade),o acumulado a chegar aos 11,6mm.
O vento continua pelos 50 km/h


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2016 às 21:13)

Grande vendaval, por aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 21:18)

O radar está violento para o Algarve...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2016 às 21:29)

Eu, de facto, adoro estas organizações de eventos, estão todas as condições reunidas, quando o grosso da precipitação e do vento ainda não chegaram e no Facebook já existe inúmeras queixas devido ao não cancelamento da última noite.

https://www.facebook.com/AAUAlg/

Está, uma foto publicada que mostra bem, que as condições estão todas reunidas.  Isto é de bradar aos céus. Caso, faça trovoada então é que as condições são mesmo as melhores. 

Pagar 15 € para ir assistir à Áurea num recinto com água até ao joelho, é de génio. Prefiro pagar 5 € e vou vê-la no Festival do Marisco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 21:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu, de facto, adoro estas organizações de eventos, estão todas as condições reunidas, quando o grosso da precipitação e do vento ainda não chegaram e no Facebook já existe inúmeras queixas devido ao não cancelamento da última noite.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AAUAlg/
> 
> ...


Bem que vergonha! E a Áurea vai a nado?


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2016 às 21:44)

Chuva fraca mas persistente, o acumulado vai subindo muito devagar, *2.1mm*
a frente vai-se aproximando, vamos ver o que rende.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2016 às 21:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Chuva fraca mas persistente, o acumulado vai subindo muito devagar, *2.1mm*
> a frente vai-se aproximando, vamos ver o que rende.


Só 2.1mm? por aqui está a tocar nos 20mm, vai chovendo certinho, não pára desde as 13h


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2016 às 21:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> Só 2.1mm? por aqui está a tocar nos 20mm, vai chovendo certinho, não pára desde as 13h


Tanto? Na cidade de Portalegre o acumulado está nos 6mm segundo as estações de lá...mas pronto acredito que ai na serra tenha chovido o dia todo devido à orografia. Espero bem que sim para ver se o rio enche  Aqui durante o dia pouco choveu.

Chove bem


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2016 às 21:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Tanto? Na cidade de Portalegre o acumulado está nos 6mm segundo as estações de lá...mas pronto acredito que ai na serra tenha chovido o dia todo devido à orografia. Espero bem que sim para ver se o rio enche  Aqui durante o dia pouco choveu.
> 
> Chove bem


Esse acumulado deve ser da baixa da cidade é normal acumular sempre menos... por aqui normalmente chove sempre mais, eu guio-me pela estação do ipma que está a 590m e portanto tem valores mais reais do que se passa aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mai 2016 às 21:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O radar está violento para o Algarve...



Violento?


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2016 às 22:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Esse acumulado deve ser da baixa da cidade é normal acumular sempre menos... por aqui normalmente chove sempre mais, eu guio-me pela estação do ipma que está a 590m e portanto tem valores mais reais do que se passa aqui.


Sim por acaso é...durante praticamente todo o dia notou-se no radar que a serra estava a ter influência...que continue


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 22:06)

ecobcg disse:


> Violento?


Pronto, diria antes intenso... para o Algarve não me parece mau...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (7 Mai 2016 às 22:29)

Chuva muito intensa nos último 20 minutos! Efeitos da frente a chegar aqui.


----------



## Jocru (7 Mai 2016 às 22:55)

Chuva intensa em Quarteira


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mai 2016 às 22:55)

Continua a chuva por Loulé ora moderada ora forte acompanhada com algumas rajadas por vezes fortes. Eu diria uma autêntica noite de Inverno até pela temperatura, que na passagem destas frentes, quer seja agora ou em Janeiro costuma ser sempre a mesma.
De exagerado para já não temos nada...vamos ver a evolução da frente nas próximas horas em especial no sotavento.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2016 às 23:07)

Começou a chove com intensidade, tem sido sempre fraca a moderada 
*7.1mm
*
Avis, Benavila tinha *24.4mm* das 20h ás 21h


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2016 às 23:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Começou a chove com intensidade, tem sido sempre fraca a moderada
> *7.1mm
> *
> Avis, Benavila tinha *24.4mm* das 20h ás 21h


E o aviso laranja?
Chove com grande intensidade neste momento e fortes rajadas de vento.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2016 às 23:14)

Davidmpb disse:


> E o aviso laranja?
> Chove com grande intensidade neste momento e fortes rajadas de vento.


Apesar de ser bastante localizado, pelo menos que fosse por precaução mas enfim 

Chuva forte puxada a vento


----------



## frederico (7 Mai 2016 às 23:17)

Infelizmente a estação de Tavira não está operacional, mas parece-me a olho que isto vai com mais de 20 mm. A média para aqui anda em torno dos 30 mm no litoral e 40/50 mm na serra. Mas Maio é um mês tudo ou nada, ora  caem menos de 5 mm, ora chega perto dos 100 mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2016 às 23:19)

Até ás 21h caíram 23,9mm... já está quase nos 30mm


----------



## vitoreis (7 Mai 2016 às 23:29)

Diluvio em Faro!


----------



## aoc36 (7 Mai 2016 às 23:43)

Os aviões em Faro não estão a aterrar.


----------



## Agreste (7 Mai 2016 às 23:50)

vamos em linha ou acima das previsões... quase 30mm mas esteve a chover bastante bem até à cerca de 10-15 minutos.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2016 às 23:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Avis, Benavila tinha *24.4mm* das 20h ás 21h


Esse valor parece-me errado, tendo em conta a diferença de 20mm em relação às estações à volta.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2016 às 23:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Esse valor parece-me errado, tendo em conta a diferença de 20mm em relação às estações à volta.


Nem por isso, basta ires ao radar e nessa hora, esteve uma pequena linha de ecos amarelos a passar mesmo por cima da localidade onde a estação está...tal como disse num post anteriormente, foi muito localizado.


----------



## aoc36 (8 Mai 2016 às 00:01)

Acumulado do dia foi de 30mm. Vamos ver amanhã.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 00:02)

Pelo radar, tudo ganha força mal chega à serra, ecos amarelos a este daqui e também de Portalegre
Continua a chover com intensidade mas entretanto no local em que a estação que acompanho está não tem chovido assim tanto, acumulado de *8.7mm, *vamos ver como será o novo dia.
Aqui já deve ter superado os 10mm


----------



## frederico (8 Mai 2016 às 00:15)

Chove com mais intensidade... estou curioso para ver o acumulado.


----------



## aoc36 (8 Mai 2016 às 00:15)

Entre faro e Olhão deve estar duro. O avião da tap anda as volta e agora dirige-se mais para sul.


----------



## Agreste (8 Mai 2016 às 00:19)

neste momento já não chove com intensidade...


----------



## frederico (8 Mai 2016 às 00:27)

Há muito vento, as rajadas devem estar a dificultar a vida aos pilotos.


----------



## frederico (8 Mai 2016 às 00:34)

Continuar a chover com intensidade na Manta Rota.


----------



## chispe (8 Mai 2016 às 00:36)

Em faro continua a chover


----------



## chispe (8 Mai 2016 às 00:40)

E o avião da tap ainda não aterrou


----------



## MikeCT (8 Mai 2016 às 00:42)

Em Faro cidade até ás 00:00 acumulou 29,0mm.
Nestes 40 min de Domingo vai em 2,2mm e continua a chover por vezes  moderadamente.


----------



## frederico (8 Mai 2016 às 00:56)

Chuva diluviana. Fantástico.


----------



## frederico (8 Mai 2016 às 01:19)

A intensidade abrandou. Ainda chove.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Mai 2016 às 01:28)

Temporal por Vrsa... .. Viva torrencial e vento forte...


----------



## frederico (8 Mai 2016 às 02:48)

Continua a chover mas agora chuva fraca. O evento está no fim, foi para já o melhor evento desde Novembro de 2014 e o único que trouxe precipitação democrática para todo o Algarve neste ano hidrológico. Suspeito que pode ter ido além dos 30 mm mas sem estação em Tavira fica difícil. Se chover o que os modelos prevêem Faro poderá chegar aos 100 mm este mês. Qual será o recorde para Maio para a cidade?


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 02:51)

Chuva moderada continua a cair mas já está a dar as últimas. Agora é esperar pelos aguaceiros e talvez trovoada...vamos ver


----------



## frederico (8 Mai 2016 às 03:08)

A chuva ainda continua... cerca de 9 horas de chuva...


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 07:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Esse valor parece-me errado, tendo em conta a diferença de 20mm em relação às estações à volta.



O valor está correcto, a estação está a funcionar bem. 42,3 mm ontem acumulados; *29,9 mm* em duas horas!


----------



## MikeCT (8 Mai 2016 às 07:50)

Em Faro cidade  rendeu 38,6mm, o total do mês está em 75,8mm..É caso para dizer "Maio aguas mil"


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Mai 2016 às 07:52)

Boas,
Acumulado de ontem de *37.9mm*, cerca de 14 horas de chuva. Vamos ver se hoje vêem trovoadas.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Mai 2016 às 07:58)

MikeCT disse:


> Em Faro cidade  rendeu 38,6mm, o total do mês está em 75,8mm..É caso para dizer "Maio aguas mil"


Fico contente por estar finalmente a chover bem aí pelo Algarve


----------



## Thomar (8 Mai 2016 às 08:58)

Bom dia! Chove moderado a forte com o vento a intensificar, e está muito escuro a Oeste / Sw.


----------



## frederico (8 Mai 2016 às 09:08)

O rio Séqua transbordou com a água que veio da ribeira de Alportel. Galgou as margens e parte da estrada da Asseca é agora um rio. Mais logo ponho fotos.


----------



## Thomar (8 Mai 2016 às 09:15)

Agora vai chovendo fraco a moderado, mas foram 10 minutos de chuva torrencial.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 10:50)

@Thomar por aí está a chover a potes, não?
Olhando para o radar, aproxima-se uma célula agressiva com movimento SO/NE


----------



## Thomar (8 Mai 2016 às 10:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> @Thomar por aí está a chover a potes, não?
> Olhando para dar, aproxima-se uma célula agressiva com movimento SO/NE


Diilúuuuuvio!


----------



## Thomar (8 Mai 2016 às 11:06)

Foram 7/8 minutos de chuva torrencial como há muito tempo não via , era água por todo o lado, as gotas no chão a fazer bolhas duma maneira que parecia que fervia o chão , tudo alagado. A intensidade do aguaceiro era tão forte que até perdi durante esses minutos o sinal de satélite da meo.
Agora chove fraco.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Mai 2016 às 11:22)

Por aqui é o dilúvio


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 11:37)

Chuva forte


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mai 2016 às 11:42)

Boa chuvada por Portalegre:


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 12:36)

Detalhe horário da precipitação neste mês pela Região Sul:







Resumo do mês, que já está acima da média normal em muitas estações:


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 12:43)

Boa célula em direção a Elvas, muito escuro para aqueles lados...entretanto aqui o sol vai espreitando.


----------



## actioman (8 Mai 2016 às 13:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa célula em direção a Elvas, muito escuro para aqueles lados...entretanto aqui o sol vai espreitando.










Foi de curta duração, mas com algumas rajadas interessantes, actividade eléctrica e alguma precipitação de destaque com granizo miudinho. Logo veremos quanto acumulou na EMA do IPMA.

Fora estes episódios esporádicos, a noite foi de precipitação, num ou noutro momento mais intensa, mas nada mais que isso. A frente aqui passou muito desfeita e trovoada nem ouvi a não ser esta de há pouco.

Abraço e parabéns aos felizes contemplados com belos acumulados (algarvios essencialmente). E venham mais dias assim de precipitação que ela faz falta!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mai 2016 às 13:49)

Boas, por aqui, foi um dilúvio autêntico, 20 mm entre as 23h45m e as 00h15m, depois foi um ecoar de sirenes um pouco por toda a cidade, e claro, chuvada que é chuvada, enche a famosa piscina de Olhão, o "túnel".   

Resultado, ontem fechei o dia com 35 mm e hoje levo 15 mm. 

Vai um mergulho, pessoal? 






Fonte: Sul Informação

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2016/05...eira-continuam-cortadas-por-causa-das-cheias/


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 14:02)

Céu muito escuro e uma grande ventania...já pinga.


----------



## PedroMAR (8 Mai 2016 às 14:25)

Chuva em Évora, vem tocada a bom vento
23.10mm/h
17.80 m/s

23.28mm


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 14:54)

A célula que está na zona de Estremoz já se começa a ver daqui, a ver se se aguenta ou se morre como tem sido com as outras todas mal chegam aqui


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 15:08)

Tirada á 10 minutos, neste momento já se vê que vem carregada de água  chove fraco


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 15:09)

DILÚVIOOOO


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 15:13)

Que grande bomba


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Mai 2016 às 15:55)

#portalegre Dois trovões ✔ a Oeste


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Mai 2016 às 16:01)

3 trovões aqui


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mai 2016 às 16:01)

Também recebi relatos de trovoada daí.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Mai 2016 às 16:04)

Confirma-se, vários trovões no Centro de Portalegre


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 16:06)

Trovões longínquos, Boa célula a dirigir-se para Portalegre, preparem-se...
Entretanto por aqui parou agora de chover.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 16:13)

Tal é a escuridão que se aproxima...


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Mai 2016 às 16:14)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes na cidade de Portalegre. Decerto haverá locais onde deve estar a chover mais, pois estas células são muito concentradas.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Mai 2016 às 16:21)

Chove muito bem!!!


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 16:24)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


>


Não dá para ver...


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 16:25)

Céu quase preto  eco potente a SW


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Mai 2016 às 16:25)

Chove bem agora, trovoada já não se ouve.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Mai 2016 às 16:25)

Torrencial


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Mai 2016 às 16:26)

Bela tarde de domingo para ficar no sofá 
Continuam os aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, mas deve ter chovido bem na zona da variante e para os lados dos Fortios


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Mai 2016 às 16:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Não dá para ver...


Não sei trabalhar com imgur. Estava habituado a fazer upload atraves do "image shack" no PC. Podes ajudar???? Obrigado


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Mai 2016 às 16:29)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bela tarde de domingo para ficar no sofá
> Continuam os aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, mas deve ter chovido bem na zona da variante e para os lados dos Fortios


Vivo na Fonte do Penedo e agora é torrencial.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 16:32)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Não sei trabalhar com imgur. Estava habituado a fazer upload atraves do "image shack" no PC. Podes ajudar???? Obrigado


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/
Aqui está a explicar


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 16:33)

Chuva forte


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 16:48)

O sol já espreita novamente mas o céu já está a escurecer novamente no horizonte...
No Assumar o acumulado é de *10.3mm
*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 17:31)

Belas células a sul daqui:


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 17:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vai um mergulho, pessoal?



  não sei bem... essa piscina não parece ter água tratada  




joralentejano disse:


> Belas células a sul daqui:



Linda! Boa foto!


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 17:40)

StormRic disse:


> Linda! Boa foto!


Obrigadoo!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mai 2016 às 20:32)

Para SW, está negro como tudo e o radar está bastante interessante.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (8 Mai 2016 às 21:09)

Alguem me pode explicar porque a mancha que se encontra a sul do território não se "mexe" ? Já tinha reparado outras vezes que se mantem praticamente estática...a que se deve esse facto?


----------



## Agreste (8 Mai 2016 às 21:12)

o radar de Loulé tem esse fantasma... no modo dinâmico não aparece.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (8 Mai 2016 às 21:15)

Agreste disse:


> o radar de Loulé tem esse fantasma... no modo dinâmico não aparece.


Fui ver no modo dinâmico e tambem aparece...


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2016 às 21:31)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Fui ver no modo dinâmico e tambem aparece...



Trata-se de uma eco falso que aparece muitas vezes, mesmo quando não há precipitação, ignora-o.


----------



## MikeCT (8 Mai 2016 às 21:51)

Pelas 20:50 passou uma célula interessante bem perto de Faro


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 21:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Belas células a sul daqui:



Espectacular!


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 21:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Espectacular!


Obrigadoo!


----------



## MikeCT (9 Mai 2016 às 00:01)

Faro (cidade) fecha o dia com 11,2mm
O acumulado mensal vai em 77,4 mm, num mês em que a média é de 20,1mm.

Vamos a ver se chegamos aos 100mm


----------



## Thomar (9 Mai 2016 às 09:37)

Bom dia! Hoje, por agora, está calminho, vento fraco a moderado, algumas nuvens, mas ainda não chove.
Este fim-de-semana em termos de quantidade de precipitação foi muito interessante, sábado mais de 12H de chuva contínua (chuva fraca e moderada) e domingo 3 aguaceiros muitos fortes com muita água, só faltou as trovoadas. A quantidade de precipitação que caiu vem dar um a bela ajuda aos lençois freáticos.


----------



## sielwolf (9 Mai 2016 às 09:59)

Hoje de manhã sobre a serra de Monchique





Enviado do meu LG-D405 através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (9 Mai 2016 às 10:06)

Engraçado agora ali na região de Faro bem como em grande parte do Algarve onde a erva já estava seca e agora leva com esta água toda. Vai ser a oportunidade para outras espécies de ervas e plantas.
Nas zonas serranas já se vê bastante água. Ribeiras com bom caudal e turvas. Finalmente as barragens do sul vão ter algum encaixe.

Hoje já pelo Montijo manhã com chuva e trovoada!


----------



## trepkos (9 Mai 2016 às 11:09)

Trovoada bem audível em Évora, mas nada de chuva... de resto nos últimos dois dias tem sido escasso de trovoada e chuva, ao contrário de Montemor que tem sido abençoado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Mai 2016 às 11:19)

Bom dia

"Há tanto tempo que não chovia..."  (ironia)
Pela região de Portalegre, o dia acordou entre muitas nuvens e poucas abertas em que o Sol se mostrava, com temperaturas frescas para a época e algum vento.
Agora em Arronches, o S. Pedro voltou a abrir a torneira, com aguaceiros breves mas com alguma intensidade.  
A tarde promete alguma actividade eléctrica e aguaceiros fortes


----------



## StormyAlentejo (9 Mai 2016 às 11:32)

Durante o dia de ontem, a equipa Stormy Alentejo esteve no terreno:


----------



## Thomar (9 Mai 2016 às 11:33)

StormyAlentejo disse:


> Durante o dia de ontem, a equipa Stormy Alentejo esteve no terreno:


Fotos muito boas!


----------



## Thomar (9 Mai 2016 às 11:36)

Por aqui começa a chover moderado a forte.
Vi na rede blitzorung, que houve duas descargas à minutos na barragem de Montargil. 
Vamos ver se chega aqui qualquer coisa.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Mai 2016 às 11:39)

O Radar do IPMA está a deslumbrar bastante animação para as próximas horas. @Gerofil na direcção de Estremoz vai uma célula com ecos laranja


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mai 2016 às 11:46)

O radar começa a ficar muito interessante para aqui... vamos ver. céu começa a ficar escuro.


----------



## Thomar (9 Mai 2016 às 11:47)

Já ouvi um trovão, foi este aqui perto nas Galveias.

_09-05-2016 10:44:02UTC Galveias Ponte de Sor Portalegre 39.135 -8.035 
_
Edit: ouvi outro, mas não consigo ver os relâmpagos.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mai 2016 às 11:59)

Manha de alguns aguaceiros, entretanto aproxima-se mais chuva, vamos ver.
Céu a ficar muito escuro


----------



## Thomar (9 Mai 2016 às 12:02)

Já deu para "matar" saudades de ouvir trovoada, ouvi um total de 5 trovões, 2 mais perto e 3 distantes, só não consegui ver nenhuma descarga.
Choveu forte a moderado durante 5 minutos, agora só chuvisco/chuva fraca. 
Não sei a temperatura, mas nota-se na rua que a mesma desceu, talvez 2 ou 3 graus centígrados.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2016 às 12:05)

Trovoada neste momento a passar sobre Estremoz. Segue para norte/nordeste.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2016 às 12:21)

A imagem de radar do IPMA detecta o desenvolvimento de um cumulonimbos estendendo-se dede Reguengos de Monsaraz até Vila Viçosa e em progessão para nordeste, atingindo agora a fase de máxima maturação. No seu deslocamento para nordeste deverá afectar Elvas - Campo Maior - Arronches. Aguaceiros e trovoadas...

Não sei se é possível captar fotografias a partir da Grande Lisboa na direcção leste...


----------



## DaniFR (9 Mai 2016 às 12:22)

Trovoada entre Serpa e Moura e na zona do Alandroal:


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mai 2016 às 12:32)

Começa-se a ouvir trovoada, acabou de cair um aguaceiro com algum granizo.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mai 2016 às 12:44)

Não estou em Arronches neste momento, mas os trovões parecem vir daqueles lados, pelo o radar deve estar a ocorrer o dilúvio por lá... @Dias Miguel não estás por Arronches?, estou a perguntar porque costumas ir lá muitas vezes 

Entretanto em Portalegre os aguaceiros são fortes mas curtos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Mai 2016 às 13:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Não estou em Arronches neste momento, mas os trovões parecem vir daqueles lados, pelo o radar deve estar a ocorrer o dilúvio por lá... @Dias Miguel não estás por Arronches?, estou a perguntar porque costumas ir lá muitas vezes
> 
> Entretanto em Portalegre os aguaceiros são fortes mas curtos.



Em Arronches e Esperança foi o dilúvio durante uns 20 minutos. Creio que na vila choveu mais do que na freguesia, mas notava-se que os aguaceiros foram bastante fortes, dada a acumulação nos campos e nas linhas de água.
Surpreendente a escuridão que antecedeu a precipitação, parecia que tinha ficado de noite. Igualmente foi a descida significativa da temperatura após a precipitação inicial que, apesar de não ter surgido o granizo, deve ter descido uns com 4º/5ºC... Antes da precipitação até se sentia um calor húmido, característico das trovoadas típicas de Verão. Ahhh e alguns trovões com aparato eléctrico 
Por agora, em Arronches, alguns pingos, céu a abrir a SE/S, mas com grandes formações de nuvens por entre essas abertas. Decerto que a tarde traz mais "água no bico"


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mai 2016 às 13:22)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Em Arronches e Esperança foi o dilúvio durante uns 20 minutos. Creio que na vila choveu mais do que na freguesia, mas notava-se que os aguaceiros foram bastante fortes, dada a acumulação nos campos e nas linhas de água.
> Surpreendente a escuridão que antecedeu a precipitação, parecia que tinha ficado de noite. Igualmente foi a descida significativa da temperatura após a precipitação inicial que, apesar de não ter surgido o granizo, deve ter descido uns com 4º/5ºC... Antes da precipitação até se sentia um calor húmido, característico das trovoadas típicas de Verão. Ahhh e alguns trovões com aparato eléctrico
> Por agora, em Arronches, alguns pingos, céu a abrir a SE/S, mas com grandes formações de nuvens por entre essas abertas. Decerto que a tarde traz mais "água no bico"


Obrigado pela confirmação 
Deve ter sido mesmo muito localizado, pelo o radar estava um eco laranja mesmo por cima da vila, era ai que estava a trovoada então, as coisas interessantes só ocorrem quando ai não estou  em Portalegre não se passou nada demais.

No Assumar o acumulado é de apenas *2.3mm, *em Arronches deve ter sido muito mais.

Chove fraco a moderado em Portalegre. Vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mai 2016 às 14:27)

Mais boas células em direção a Arronches, hoje vai a festa toda lá a ter 
Aqui em Portalegre acabou agora de cair um bom aguaceiro


----------



## MikeCT (9 Mai 2016 às 14:52)

Na lotaria de células que passam pelo Algarve, hoje nem uma passou por Faro (cidade), seguimos em branco no que toca a chuva hoje.


----------



## chispe (9 Mai 2016 às 15:01)

Há pouco chuviscou em faro perto do hospital perto do meio dia


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Mai 2016 às 15:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais boas células em direção a Arronches, hoje vai a festa toda lá a ter
> Aqui em Portalegre acabou agora de cair um bom aguaceiro



Sim, já tivemos um aguaceiro bem forte (15/20 minutos) e no horizonte está a formar-se outro...


----------



## Thomar (9 Mai 2016 às 15:24)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sim, já tivemos um aguaceiro bem forte (15/20 minutos) *e no horizonte está a formar-se outro..*.


Nas últimas imagens de radar dinâmico IPMA vê-se que se desloca para Portalegre _uma grande carga de água_ (eco laranja).


----------



## MikeCT (9 Mai 2016 às 15:28)

chispe disse:


> Há pouco chuviscou em faro perto do hospital perto do meio dia



Mas não chegou para acumular..pode ser que esta noite chova mais qualquer coisa


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2016 às 15:30)

Atenção para Portalegre: cumulonimbos bem desenvolvido, com topo a aproximar-se dos 6000 metros de altitude, aproxima-se da cidade pelo lado sudoeste... Possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes e talvez mesmo queda de granizo...


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Mai 2016 às 15:40)

Gerofil disse:


> Atenção para Portalegre: cumulonimbos bem desenvolvido, com topo a aproximar-se dos 6000 metros de altitude, aproxima-se da cidade pelo lado sudoeste... Possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes e talvez mesmo queda de granizo...



@joralentejano vai pôr-nos ao corrente do que se passa 

Por Arronches nota-se bem a escuridão em direcção a Portalegre.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mai 2016 às 15:41)

Não passou por aqui nem pela cidade, desfez-se como sempre... apenas um aguaceiro e nada mais.
A célula passou mais a sul.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mai 2016 às 15:51)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @joralentejano vai pôr-nos ao corrente do que se passa
> 
> Por Arronches nota-se bem a escuridão em direcção a Portalegre.


A escuridão era enorme mas o aguaceiro foi moderado, não podia ter acesso ao radar e até pensava que vinha ai uma carga de água, por acaso vinha mas antes de chegar à cidade dissipou-se.
Mais parece que é a serra que os encarrega de desfazer, em vez de fazer o contrario


Parece ir outro eco bem forte em direção à vila...


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Mai 2016 às 15:57)

joralentejano disse:


> A escuridão era enorme mas o aguaceiro foi moderado, não podia ter acesso ao radar e até pensava que vinha ai uma carga de água, por acaso vinha mas antes de chegar à cidade dissipou-se.
> Mais parece que é a serra que os encarrega de desfazer, em vez de fazer o contrario
> 
> 
> Parece ir outro eco bem forte em direção à vila...



Sim @joralentejano, novo aguaceiro no horizonte e direitinho à vila. Acaba de começar a chover neste instante


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2016 às 17:03)

Assim vai a tarde, olhando para norte a partir de Estremoz...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Mai 2016 às 19:29)

Por Moura, há 5 minutos!






(Peço desculpa pela pouca qualidade... foi com o telemóvel...)


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mai 2016 às 19:44)

Boas,
Neste momento para Sul está assim:
Devem ser as células que estão no Baixo Alentejo.




Tudo calmo neste momento, no caminho entre Portalegre e Arronches os cursos de água levavam bastante água e os campos estavam todos alagados, o Caia também deve ter enxurrado, notava-se nas ervas onde a água tinha chegado, neste momento continua com bom caudal e água muito suja. Algum lixo também nas ruas e aqui perto de casa uma varanda ficou inundada porque a água era muita e não conseguia escoar. A trovoada descontrolou muita coisa e uma delas foram os semáforos que estão na estrada que liga Portalegre a Badajoz.
O acumulado no Assumar é de *7mm *mas aqui deve ser muito mais, neste tempo de células muito pontuais as estações que estão fora da zona onde se vive não dão muito jeito  as células mais fortes passaram praticamente todas por aqui. Nessa estação o acumulado mensal é de *61.1mm*
É pena não haver médias aqui para Arronches. A de Portalegre segundo o IPMA é de 67.5mm

Estão *14,9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 21:09)

StormyAlentejo disse:


> Durante o dia de ontem, a equipa Stormy Alentejo esteve no terreno:



Adoro isto, Alentejo e céu assim! 



Gerofil disse:


> Assim vai a tarde, olhando para norte a partir de Estremoz...





Prof BioGeo disse:


> Por Moura, há 5 minutos!





joralentejano disse:


> Neste momento para Sul está assim:
> Devem ser as células que estão no Baixo Alentejo.



Todas


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2016 às 21:19)

Várias células interessantes a entrar no litoral centro-sul...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mai 2016 às 22:25)

Aguaceiro fraco a moderado 
Durante a madrugada e manhã é que deverá chegar mais precipitação aqui ao interior. Mas é incerto, o gfs prevê logo de madrugada mas o hirlam prevê que chegue só de manhã portanto só em vendo é acredito


----------



## StormyAlentejo (9 Mai 2016 às 22:52)

Mais uma vez a equipa Stormy Alentejo está pronta para ir para o terreno! O acompanhamento já está a ser feito por radar e mais logo alguns dos membros do grupo vão para o campo para tentar registar alguma coisa!


----------



## PedroMAR (10 Mai 2016 às 03:13)

Os primeiros pingos já cá estão. 
0.10mm


----------



## stormy (10 Mai 2016 às 04:51)

Situação interessante para as próximas horas, com um padrão sinóptico complexo caracterizado pela presença de perturbações frontais a oeste, com consolidação de um sector quente que vai afetar em especial o sul do território, tudo isto dinamizado pela entrada de uma sequencia de short-waves ao longo de um forte jet subtropical que corre sobreposto ao sector quente e instável.

O GFS 0.25º e o WRF0.02º de alta resolução amostram ambos um contexto dinâmico favorável á génese de estruturas convectivas organizadas, num ambiente de shear e instabilidade moderados ( SBCAPE até ~1000J/Kg, 1-8km shear até 50kt e perfis rotacionais até 45-75º entre a sfc e os 3-4km).

De resto já se observaram no radar algumas estruturas convectivas de ciclo de vida mais longo, algumas right moovers, possivelmente mini-supercélulas..quaisquer destas células serão capazes de produzir atividade eléctrica periodicamente forte, granizo e rajadas severas, não sendo de excluir algum tornado.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2016 às 06:09)

Boas,
Chuva forte acompanhada de muito vento também


----------



## rafathunderstorm (10 Mai 2016 às 08:23)

Nem acredito que perdi trovoada por conta do sono


----------



## rafathunderstorm (10 Mai 2016 às 08:34)

stormy disse:


> Situação interessante para as próximas horas, com um padrão sinóptico complexo caracterizado pela presença de perturbações frontais a oeste, com consolidação de um sector quente que vai afetar em especial o sul do território, tudo isto dinamizado pela entrada de uma sequencia de short-waves ao longo de um forte jet subtropical que corre sobreposto ao sector quente e instável.
> 
> O GFS 0.25º e o WRF0.02º de alta resolução amostram ambos um contexto dinâmico favorável á génese de estruturas convectivas organizadas, num ambiente de shear e instabilidade moderados ( SBCAPE até ~1000J/Kg, 1-8km shear até 50kt e perfis rotacionais até 45-75º entre a sfc e os 3-4km).
> 
> De resto já se observaram no radar algumas estruturas convectivas de ciclo de vida mais longo, algumas right moovers, possivelmente mini-supercélulas..quaisquer destas células serão capazes de produzir atividade eléctrica periodicamente forte, granizo e rajadas severas, não sendo de excluir algum tornado.


Há alguma possibilidade de o mesmo se passar durante o dia?


----------



## ecobcg (10 Mai 2016 às 09:47)

Umas fotos da trovoada que passou por Lagoa esta madrugada. 



 



 



 

Álbum no flickr: https://flic.kr/s/aHskzRcHdm


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2016 às 09:49)

ecobcg disse:


> Umas fotos da trovoada que passou por Lagoa esta madrugada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sempre em cima do acontecimento, um espectáculo!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2016 às 09:58)

Celula com eco roxo em aproximação da costa alentejana, possivelmente vai entrar em São Torpes.
Existe beachcam em São Torpes e Zambujeira do Mar para acompanhar.


----------



## vamm (10 Mai 2016 às 10:20)

Estava aqui a achar muito estranho um alerta amarelo... mas estava no trabalho e acabei de ouvir um belo ronco.
De resto, céu nublado em tons azuis/cinzentos e qualquer coisa a chegar do lado do mar.

A reportar a partir da *Boavista dos Pinheiros, Odemira*


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2016 às 10:26)

Boas células a entrar no litoral alentejano...

Por aqui vai chovendo.


----------



## Thomar (10 Mai 2016 às 10:31)

vamm disse:


> Estava aqui a achar muito estranho um alerta amarelo... mas estava no trabalho e acabei de ouvir um belo ronco.
> De resto, céu nublado em tons azuis/cinzentos e qualquer coisa a chegar do lado do mar.
> 
> A reportar a partir da *Boavista dos Pinheiros, Odemira*


Essa linha de células que está a entrar no litoral alentejano, traz alguma Actividade eléctrica. 
A rede blitzortung já detectou duas descargas junto à costa:

Hora UTC Localidade Concelho Distrito Latitude Longitude 
09:16:12 Odemira Beja 37.502 -8.906 
09:16:12 Odemira Beja 37.554 -8.899


----------



## vamm (10 Mai 2016 às 10:34)

Thomar disse:


> Essa linha de células que está a entrar no litoral alentejano, traz alguma Actividade eléctrica.
> A rede blitzortung já detectou duas descargas junto à costa:
> 
> Hora UTC Localidade Concelho Distrito Latitude Longitude
> ...


Pelo menos 4 já ouvi.

Isto é o que se vê da janela do trabalho, do lado do mar.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Mai 2016 às 10:39)

No Algarve a maior instabilidade parece que será no sotavento.A ver a evolução nas próximas horas. Para já um boa parte foi para Espanha!


----------



## Thomar (10 Mai 2016 às 10:54)

*Vamm*, continua bastante animado para aí!


----------



## vamm (10 Mai 2016 às 10:59)

Thomar disse:


> *Vamm*, continua bastante animado para aí!


Pelo que ficámos a saber aqui, em Milfontes a trovoada já deixou a vila sem luz.

Agora aqui já chove bem e a trovoada já ronca mais perto.


----------



## vamm (10 Mai 2016 às 11:02)

Granizo à força toda! Que medo!


----------



## Thomar (10 Mai 2016 às 11:09)

vamm disse:


> Granizo à força toda! Que medo!


Consegues tirar uma foto do granizo? É uma granizada e está tudo branco?


----------



## vamm (10 Mai 2016 às 11:17)

Thomar disse:


> Consegues tirar uma foto do granizo? É uma granizada e está tudo branco?


Não tenho hipótese de fazê-lo agora.
Não era nada de especial, estava a cair com muita força mesmo, ficou tudo branquinho por um pouco, mas rapidamente passou a chuva e foi-se logo tudo.


----------



## aoc36 (10 Mai 2016 às 11:44)

Chove torrencial na guia com mt vento


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2016 às 11:49)

Chuviscos em Portalegre com vento moderado. Está bastante frio, dia de inverno...


----------



## vamm (10 Mai 2016 às 11:49)

Por aqui continua a chover bastante, mas a trovoada já passou.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2016 às 11:50)

Valente acumulado de precipitação em Avis, Benavila. 
Pelo radar de precipitação, a localidade esteve a madrugada toda na mira das células. 

A estação segue com *63mm* hoje (acumulado de 6h).
Das 4h ás 5h UTC acumulou *24,2mm*. Em 3 horas acumulou 48,8mm.


----------



## MikeCT (10 Mai 2016 às 11:51)

Em Faro (cidade) continua a pingar, acumulado de hoje vai em 10,0mm o que eleva o acumulado mensal para 87,4mm
Ou seja, choveu mais neste inicio de Maio do que tinha chovido de 1 de Janeiro a 30 de Abril.


----------



## actioman (10 Mai 2016 às 11:51)

Ainda ninguém comentou a brutalidade de precipitação na EMA do IPMA de Avis (Benavila)!  Que diluvio! Imagino que deva ter feito estragos tanta água em apenas 3 horas!
04h - 6,9mm
*05h - 24,2mm*
06h - 12,2mm
07h - 12,4mm
08h - 5,5mm
09h - 1,8mm

63mm nestas horas!!   fantástico do ponto de vista da estatística meteorológica! Possivelmente recordes foram batidos nesta estação! Que pena não haver membros por lá para nos terem relatado o que por lá se passou!

Por cá tempo chuvoso, ora mais intenso ora mais calmo. De notar tb a temperatura que se tem mantido fresca, a rondar os 12ºC. O total segundo o IPMA ronda os 6mm desde a meia-noite! Venha a chuva que é bem necessária!


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mai 2016 às 11:59)

actioman disse:


> Ainda ninguém comentou a brutalidade de precipitação na EMA do IPMA de Avis (Benavila)!  Que diluvio! Imagino que deva ter feito estragos tanta água em apenas 3 horas!
> 04h - 6,9mm
> *05h - 24,2mm*
> 06h - 12,2mm
> ...


Realmente... dava um aviso laranja... por aqui vai chovendo bem e tudo escorre agua


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mai 2016 às 12:03)

Boas, por aqui, por volta das 3h da manhã, foi um autêntico dilúvio, em Olhão em apenas 10 minutos caíram 10 mm. Trovoada ouvia-se a sul mas não chegou cá.  Sigo, com 18 mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Mai 2016 às 12:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sempre em cima do acontecimento, um espectáculo!



Eheh! Obrigado @jonas_87


----------



## Agreste (10 Mai 2016 às 14:46)

esperava mais precipitação, sobretudo mais trovoada.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2016 às 16:31)

Choveu bem durante as 12h e as 13h 

Neste momento bastante escuro no horizonte...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mai 2016 às 17:11)

Tavira, segue com 58.7 mm, este mês. Hoje, segue com 16.24 mm.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Mai 2016 às 17:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Choveu bem durante as 12h e as 13h
> 
> Neste momento bastante escuro no horizonte...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Mai 2016 às 17:52)

E lá se foi!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Mai 2016 às 17:57)




----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mai 2016 às 18:02)

Trovão agora


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2016 às 18:03)

Trovoada muito forte em Arronches  muito granizo de alguma dimensão...e o dilúvio continua  já à cerca de 15 minutos, o acumulado só desta célula já deve superar os 20mm, as ruas são autênticos rios.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2016 às 18:33)

Trovoada moderada com com muito granizo neste momento.







*EDIT (19h19): *Trovoada moderada, com granizo e chuva torrencial por 15 minutos.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2016 às 18:50)

Parou agora mesmo de chover, e apareceu um arco iris:




Do outro lado da casa:




Muito escuro para sul.
À pouco não consegui fazer video do granizo porque tive de me obrigar, havia muito vento e a chuva era muita! Autêntico temporal.
Notou-se o grande tombo que a temperatura deu...


----------



## rafathunderstorm (10 Mai 2016 às 18:55)

Alguem me sabe dizer que direcção estão a tomar?


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mai 2016 às 19:01)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Alguem me sabe dizer que direcção estão a tomar?


NE
Edit: algumas podem ir para E.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Mai 2016 às 19:42)

Excelente aguaceiro agora mesmo. Faltou a trovoada


----------



## rafathunderstorm (10 Mai 2016 às 20:17)

Célula que a pouco deu frutos a ocidente...ja chegou cá "sem gás"


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Mai 2016 às 20:37)

Episódio a terminar?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Mai 2016 às 20:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Trovoada muito forte em Arronches  muito granizo de alguma dimensão...e o dilúvio continua  já à cerca de 15 minutos, o acumulado só desta célula já deve superar os 20mm, as ruas são autênticos rios.



Ontem também foi complicado não? Pelo que me disseram até árvores pela raiz foram arrancadas.


----------



## grandeurso (10 Mai 2016 às 20:42)

Nuno pimenta, pelo menos no tapatalk todos os teus vídeos não dão...


----------



## trepkos (10 Mai 2016 às 20:47)

Évora hoje foi um verdadeiro escudo anti trovoadas,  toda a tarde passaram a volta... montemor,  arraiolos,  viana, portel, Reguengos... e aqui por cima da cidade zero. Até parecia gozo.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2016 às 20:59)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Ontem também foi complicado não? Pelo que me disseram até árvores pela raiz foram arrancadas.


Eu não estive na vila ontem na hora em que a trovoada passou por aqui, mas disseram-me que foi uma trovoada muito mais forte que a de hoje, muito vento, muita chuva e a atividade elétrica foi muito mais intensa mas sem granizo, tal como disse ontem num post muitas coisas avariaram e houve também algumas inundações, mas quanto a árvores arrancadas pela raiz não me disseram nada e eu também não me apercebi, mas se aconteceu deve ter sido logo resolvido. Se a trovoada tivesse durado mais uns minutos haveria problemas muito graves.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2016 às 21:18)

Boas,
Depois da trovoada, fui dar uma volta para ver como estavam as coisas, havia muitas marcas da chuvada e do granizo que aqui caiu, campos completamente cheios de água e ribeiros a transbordar.
Nas bermas da estrada que liga Arronches à freguesia da Esperança havia algum granizo acumulado:









Tive de tirar estas fotos à pressa porque aproximava-se outra aguaceiro bastante forte...




Mas depressa o sol começou a aparecer:




Já à alguns dias que o caudal do rio se mantém assim:
Muito bom para Maio, à alguns anos que não se via assim durante tantos dias nesta altura...








Por fim, ao pôr do sol tinha esta beleza mesmo à frente de casa 




Acumulado no Assumar de *9.7mm*. Mais um dia com grandes diferenças em tão poucos km's.
___________
Por agora reina a calmaria, estão *10,3ºC
*


----------



## Dav (10 Mai 2016 às 21:19)

Nos dias em que tenho estado em Portalegre devido ao trabalho, as trovoadas pareçe que têm passado ao lado da cidade, até que hoje choveu bem por volta da hora do almoço mas trovoadas muito fraco... por Marvão não tem sido melhor. Estou a ver que passa 1 semana de instabilidade e não vejo uma trovoada de jeito


----------



## Dav (10 Mai 2016 às 21:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Depois da trovoada, fui dar uma volta para ver como estavam as coisas, havia muitas marcas da chuvada e do granizo que aqui caiu, campos completamente cheios de água e ribeiros a transbordar.
> Nas bermas da estrada que liga Arronches à freguesia da Esperança havia algum granizo acumulado:
> 
> ...


parece neve


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2016 às 21:29)

Dav disse:


> parece neve


Era bom era


----------



## Dav (10 Mai 2016 às 21:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Era bom era


Tu animas-te mesmo


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2016 às 21:42)

Chove com bastante intensidade novamente


----------



## ecobcg (10 Mai 2016 às 22:04)

Os aguaceiros foram-se sucedendo por aqui, mas o acumulado nem é asim nada de especial. 1mm em Carvoeiro  e 8,4mm no Sitio das Fontes.

Ao final da tarde ainda apareceu uma célula mais fotogénica sobre Portimão... mas nem vi raios nenhuns... só chuva mesmo...
Fica aqui um "cheirinho" da dita


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Mai 2016 às 22:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Depois da trovoada, fui dar uma volta para ver como estavam as coisas, havia muitas marcas da chuvada e do granizo que aqui caiu, campos completamente cheios de água e ribeiros a transbordar.
> Nas bermas da estrada que liga Arronches à freguesia da Esperança havia algum granizo acumulado:





ecobcg disse:


> Os aguaceiros foram-se sucedendo por aqui, mas o acumulado nem é asim nada de especial. 1mm em Carvoeiro  e 8,4mm no Sitio das Fontes.
> 
> Ao final da tarde ainda apareceu uma célula mais fotogénica sobre Portimão... mas nem vi raios nenhuns... só chuva mesmo...
> Fica aqui um "cheirinho" da dita



Excelentes! 

Por aqui por Moura foi mais um dia de fortes aguaceiros. Por volta das 17:00, ouviu-se mesmo um trovão e caiu algum granizo. Os terrenos estão totalmente alagados. Durante os fortes aguaceiros (geralmente com muito vento também, como é natural), a ruas transformam-se em autênticos rios.

O problema é que isto já me valeu uma valente dor de garganta...


----------



## Agreste (10 Mai 2016 às 22:59)

fim de ciclo chuvoso... estes aguaceiros são já muito desgarrados e desorganizados. O alerta amarelo na minha opinião não se justifica.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mai 2016 às 23:07)

Agreste disse:


> fim de ciclo chuvoso... estes aguaceiros são já muito desgarrados e desorganizados. O alerta amarelo na minha opinião não se justifica.



Claro que o aviso amarelo, justifica-se. Basta ver, os modelos, o Hirlam indica entre 10 a 20 mm durante a manhã de amanhã. Continua a existir células, ainda há pouco entrou uma célula que passou a N de Faro e Olhão com tons de vermelho no radar. Com aquela linha de aguaceiros que está a entrar por Sagres.

Agora, o único fiasco é a trovoada praticamente ausente, neste evento, tirando a 5ª feira passada, onde em Faro trovejou e bem.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Mai 2016 às 23:14)

As fotos possíveis de umas nuvens _mammatus_ hoje, por volta das 19:30.


----------



## actioman (10 Mai 2016 às 23:38)

Por cá também dou por finalizado o dia, ainda vem lá qualquer coisa segundo o radar mas acho que vai passar a norte da cidade.

Aqui deixo também umas fotos de uns belos mammatius que vislumbrei por volta das 19h! 

















Ó Elvas o Elvas Mammatus à vista U(com Badajoz de fundo!):






O dia ronda os 11mm de precipitação acumulada na EMA do IPMA. Neste momento a temperatura é de cerca de 12ºC.

Abraço


----------



## MSantos (10 Mai 2016 às 23:44)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> As fotos possíveis de umas nuvens _mammatus_ hoje, por volta das 19:30.



Boas fotos! São mesmo _mammatus_!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2016 às 00:09)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Excelentes!


Obrigado!!


----------



## aoc36 (11 Mai 2016 às 01:51)

Noite animada, chove com bastante intensidade e alguma trovoada


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2016 às 02:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu não estive na vila ontem na hora em que a trovoada passou por aqui, mas disseram-me que foi uma trovoada muito mais forte que a de hoje, muito vento, muita chuva e a atividade elétrica foi muito mais intensa mas sem granizo, tal como disse ontem num post muitas coisas avariaram e houve também algumas inundações, mas quanto a árvores arrancadas pela raiz não me disseram nada e eu também não me apercebi, mas se aconteceu deve ter sido logo resolvido. Se a trovoada tivesse durado mais uns minutos haveria problemas muito graves.








O mau tempo acompanhado de _vento forte e trovoada_ que se fez sentir com maior intensidade à hora do almoço da passada segunda-feira, dia 09 de maio, em _Arronches_, acabou por "arrancar" algumas árvores, entre as quais o conhecido _sobreiro (Quercus suber)_, gigante existente em _Hortas de Baixo_, na freguesia de Esperança.
De acordo com Diamantino Ribeiro, presidente da JF. de _Esperança_, o fenómeno ocorreu cerca das 13 horas, e provocou o arranque  de uma das _árvores mais  conhecidas e emblemáticas _desta freguesia raiana do concelho de Arronches, o conhecido sobreiro gigante, existente junto à antiga Escola Primária de Hortas de Baixo, no acesso ás Pinturas Rupestres do Vale do Junco.

Arronches em Notícias


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2016 às 07:05)

Gerofil disse:


> O mau tempo acompanhado de _vento forte e trovoada_ que se fez sentir com maior intensidade à hora do almoço da passada segunda-feira, dia 09 de maio, em _Arronches_, acabou por "arrancar" algumas árvores, entre as quais o conhecido _sobreiro (Quercus suber)_, gigante existente em _Hortas de Baixo_, na freguesia de Esperança.
> De acordo com Diamantino Ribeiro, presidente da JF. de _Esperança_, o fenómeno ocorreu cerca das 13 horas, e provocou o arranque  de uma das _árvores mais  conhecidas e emblemáticas _desta freguesia raiana do concelho de Arronches, o conhecido sobreiro gigante, existente junto à antiga Escola Primária de Hortas de Baixo, no acesso ás Pinturas Rupestres do Vale do Junco.
> 
> Arronches em Notícias


É o resultado dos campos saturadissimos e dos ventos muito fortes que se fazem sentir durante a passagem das celulas  ainda não tinha visto as notícias, obrigado


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 07:07)

ecobcg disse:


> Umas fotos da trovoada que passou por Lagoa esta madrugada



the best!... 



joralentejano disse:


> Depois da trovoada, fui dar uma volta para ver como estavam as coisas,



 muito boa reportagem, como sempre!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2016 às 07:25)

StormRic disse:


> muito boa reportagem, como sempre!


Muito obrigado!


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mai 2016 às 08:01)

Linha de instabilidade no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve a afectar só ainda a metade Ocidental e com deslocação Leste/Nordeste. Pelo radar parece forte.
O litoral Algarvio está na mira de boas células!


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 08:18)

Descargas muito fortes:


----------



## rafathunderstorm (11 Mai 2016 às 08:21)

StormRic disse:


> Descargas muito fortes:


Eu "senti-as" 
Agora parece que parou...foi sol de pouca dura


----------



## rafathunderstorm (11 Mai 2016 às 08:43)

De momento chove a potes à 15min


----------



## Vidal (11 Mai 2016 às 09:15)

Por Lagos voltou a chuva que quase tinha parado.


----------



## chispe (11 Mai 2016 às 09:22)

Em faro há 5 minutos um trovão enorme e agora chove com alguma intensidade


----------



## Thomar (11 Mai 2016 às 09:40)

Bom dia! Aguaceiro moderado agora. Vento fraco e uma temperatura a rondar os +12,5ºC.


----------



## MikeCT (11 Mai 2016 às 10:00)

Boa chuvada em Faro (cidade) que acumulou 7mm em 15min. 

Um trovão pelas 09:15/9:20 fez estremecer as janelas e disparar os alarmes dos carros

O acumulado de hoje está em 11,0mm, total mensal em *99,0 mm*

É caso para dizer " SÓ MAIS 1"


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mai 2016 às 10:01)

StormRic disse:


> the best!...
> 
> 
> !


 Obrigado!


----------



## Thomar (11 Mai 2016 às 10:04)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Aguaceiro moderado agora. Vento fraco e uma temperatura a rondar os +12,5ºC.


Chove forte agora! Muita chuva.


----------



## Thomar (11 Mai 2016 às 10:14)

Foram mais 30 minutos de muita chuva. Começou fraco e foi aumentando de intensidade, agora só chuviscos. 
Venha de lá mas é uma trovoada se faz favor!


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2016 às 10:17)

Thomar disse:


> Foram mais 30 minutos de muita chuva. Começou fraco e foi aumentando de intensidade, agora só chuviscos.
> Venha de lá mas é uma trovoada se faz favor!


já somos 2 mas as trovoadas não têm querido muito vir para o Alto-Alentejo


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2016 às 10:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> já somos 2 mas as trovoadas não têm querido muito vir para o Alto-Alentejo


Até tem havido...mas são localizadas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Mai 2016 às 10:38)

Gerofil disse:


> O mau tempo acompanhado de _vento forte e trovoada_ que se fez sentir com maior intensidade à hora do almoço da passada segunda-feira, dia 09 de maio, em _Arronches_, acabou por "arrancar" algumas árvores, entre as quais o conhecido _sobreiro (Quercus suber)_, gigante existente em _Hortas de Baixo_, na freguesia de Esperança.
> De acordo com Diamantino Ribeiro, presidente da JF. de _Esperança_, o fenómeno ocorreu cerca das 13 horas, e provocou o arranque  de uma das _árvores mais  conhecidas e emblemáticas _desta freguesia raiana do concelho de Arronches, o conhecido sobreiro gigante, existente junto à antiga Escola Primária de Hortas de Baixo, no acesso ás Pinturas Rupestres do Vale do Junco.
> 
> Arronches em Notícias



Off-Topic: Conheço esse montado desde tenra idade e recordo-me bem desse sobreiro em particular. Infelizmente não foi só por causa dos terrenos saturados, mas sim pelo abandono do montado... Esse sobreiro, dada a altura do mesmo, também era propenso a cair caso houvesse um episódio de vento forte.
Não foi decerto como há uns anos, após um episódio de chuva torrencial e vento acima dos 120 kms/hora, vi várias azinheiras centenárias no chão, apesar da sua estrutura não ser propícia a serem derrubadas.

Bom dia para todos

O dia nasceu e continua bem encapotado, com temperaturas próprias de fevereiro... Por Arronches está a chover ligeiramente, mas creio que é o prelúdio do que avizinha para o resto do dia.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2016 às 12:06)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Conheço esse montado desde tenra idade e recordo-me bem desse sobreiro em particular. Infelizmente não foi só por causa dos terrenos saturados, mas sim pelo abandono do montado... Esse sobreiro, dada a altura do mesmo, também era propenso a cair caso houvesse um episódio de vento forte.
> Não foi decerto como há uns anos, após um episódio de chuva torrencial e vento acima dos 120 kms/hora, vi várias azinheiras centenárias no chão, apesar da sua estrutura não ser propícia a serem derrubadas.


Nunca me vou esquecer do dia 7 de dezembro de 2010...foi nesse dia em que ventos fortíssimos derrubaram árvores e causaram alguma destruição em casas na serra, há ainda algumas fotos disso e ainda chegaram a dizer que poderá ter sido um mini tornado mas como foi durante a noite ninguém viu nada, em Arronches não choveu quase nada mas a água na serra foi tanta que o rio chegou a galgar as margens e a destruir algumas hortas...
Desculpem o off topic mas lembrei-me disto e tinha de dizer...

Vai chovendo...


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mai 2016 às 12:09)

Advinha-se alguma calmaria para a tarde. No entanto parece que a depressão ainda não se despediu de vez. A ver se aquece um bocado para dar alguma energia e despoletar algumas células. Parece que já existe uma certa falta de calor à superfície que acentue o gradiente térmico.
Entretanto vou viajar rumo aos "Algarves", a ver se apanho algo interessante pelo caminho esta tarde.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2016 às 12:29)

MikeCT disse:


> Boa chuvada em Faro (cidade) que acumulou 7mm em 15min.
> 
> Um trovão pelas 09:15/9:20 fez estremecer as janelas e disparar os alarmes dos carros
> 
> ...



Já ultrapassou os 100mm. E Tavira segue com 82mm este mês.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mai 2016 às 12:37)

Boas, por aqui, já brilha o sol depois de uma bela chuvada.  Sigo com 16 mm acumulados, nada mau. Mais parece ser Dezembro, do que Maio com quase uma semana com precipitação todos os dias.  

Por mim, o Inverno e Verão podiam acabar e ficar só o Outono e a Primavera e os algarvios estavam contentes o ano inteiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mai 2016 às 13:03)

Vem aí mais uma valente chuvada, com eco vermelho no radar.


----------



## trepkos (11 Mai 2016 às 14:27)

Atenção,  vai a caminho de Évora uma wallcloud que ja gerou uma pequena funnel.

Passei ao lado dela na nacional de Évora às alcacovas. E continua muito escuro para os lados de viana do alentejo. Vai chover bem por la.


----------



## trepkos (11 Mai 2016 às 14:30)

Está assim para os lados de viana/Évora. E vai trovejando.


----------



## trepkos (11 Mai 2016 às 14:51)

Parece que para viana a situação está agreste e as células continuam a carregar lá. Trovoada bem audível aqui nas alcacovas.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2016 às 14:56)

A chuva não pára de cair desde as 9 e pouco da manhã tem alternado entre a fraca e a moderada.
Temperatura á volta dos 10/ 11ºc. Dia de Novembro.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2016 às 15:13)

Começou a chover com força do nada mas depressa parou, vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde, o radar está animador


----------



## Thomar (11 Mai 2016 às 15:33)

Olhando para as imagens de radar, vem lá mais chuva.
Existem 2 conjuntos de células, uma que está neste momento em deslocação de SW para NE/NNE e parece-me que passará aqui de raspão e se aproximará de Abrantes. O segundo conjunto também com deslocação de SW para NE/NNE está entre Montemor-o-Novo e Coruche já com meia-duzia de descargas e parece-se dirigir entre Ponte de Sôr e Portalegre.
Estou à espera!


----------



## trepkos (11 Mai 2016 às 15:47)

Thomar disse:


> Olhando para as imagens de radar, vem lá mais chuva.
> Existem 2 conjuntos de células, uma que está neste momento em deslocação de SW para NE/NNE e parece-me que passará aqui de raspão e se aproximará de Abrantes. O segundo conjunto também com deslocação de SW para NE/NNE está entre Montemor-o-Novo e Coruche já com meia-duzia de descargas e parece-se dirigir entre Ponte de Sôr e Portalegre.
> Estou à espera!


Eu vejo essa segunda linha daqui e de facto está com muito aspecto.


----------



## Thomar (11 Mai 2016 às 15:49)

Já chove moderado por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2016 às 16:07)

Aparentemente está a enfraquecer... não sei se chegará cá.


----------



## Thomar (11 Mai 2016 às 16:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aparentemente está a enfraquecer... não sei se chegará cá.


Sim está a enfraquecer à medida que vai entrando mais no interior. Mas mesmo assim parece-me que a zona entre Portalegre e Elvas deverá ser bem regada.
Trovoadas é que é uma incógnita.


----------



## trepkos (11 Mai 2016 às 16:14)

Cheguei a montemor com chuva torrencial e um raio a cair me a meia duzia de metros do carro na estrada nacional 2. O cenário em montemor é incrível, não se circula nas ruas das zonas baixas, está tudo alagado. Há anos que não via isto. Está tudo muito negro para N/NE


----------



## Thomar (11 Mai 2016 às 16:15)

Ouvi trovão agora!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2016 às 16:18)

Aguaceiro fraco...


----------



## trepkos (11 Mai 2016 às 16:19)

E esta a vista de montemor para N/NE. Ela vai potente.


----------



## Thomar (11 Mai 2016 às 16:56)

Ouvi outro trovão distante. A chuva já passou por Ponte de Sôr e agora que se afasta é que há registo de descargas...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2016 às 17:00)

A linha de instabilidade é curta mas por onde  passa deve descargar com força


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2016 às 17:37)

Céu negro, vem ai bastante chuva


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2016 às 17:55)

Chove com intensidade


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2016 às 18:42)

Chove torrencialmente  está a chover com intensidade já à algum tempo.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2016 às 19:01)

Parou de chover mas aqui mesmo em frente de casa há uma nuvem com alguma rotação. Já posto foto.


----------



## trepkos (11 Mai 2016 às 19:18)

Montemor esta tarde.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2016 às 19:46)

Aqui está a nuvem que à pouco tinha rotação:




Ainda cheguei a ouvir um trovão, penso que terá sido uma célula que chegou a ter eco vermelho a NE daqui.
________
Neste momento céu novamente escuro e estão *11,8ºC*


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mai 2016 às 22:10)

Na serra Algarvia é que está um espectáculo! Deve ter sido o "dilúvio" do Noé Até já há quedas de água nas encostas e as ribeiras vão barrentas. Impressionante a diferença de caudal dos cursos de água quando se passa da Planície Alentejana para a serra. Em Ourique nada de especial mas quando se começa a entrar na serra é água por todos os lados.
De resto fim de tarde agradável por terras Algarvias, algum vento ao fm da tarde e temperatura fresca nos 13ºc às 20h.


----------



## Agreste (11 Mai 2016 às 22:14)

já não é como noutros tempos em que havia limo na estrava EN2.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mai 2016 às 23:19)

Agreste disse:


> já não é como noutros tempos em que havia limo na estrava EN2.



Nada a ver mesmo...mas como já estamos habituados é mesmo só para "Inglês ver" Nada normal esta carga de água em Maio quando no Sul em praticamente em todo o lado a erva já estava a secar ou mesmo seca. Há uns anos...não muitos a erva só ficava nesse estado lá mais para o fim do mês sendo que primeiro começa no litoral e avança para o interior. Ou seja com a seara seca é que vem a chuva
Para as barragens e para os nascentes é que foi um alívio mas o trabalho vai ter de continuar pelo próximo Outono/Inverno dentro.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2016 às 23:45)

Boas,
Tempo muito húmido,  os telhados ainda estão estão pingar e a rua ainda nem secou, tudo escorre água. Nem parece maio 
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento é nulo.
Estão *9,4°C *mas a sensação é mais fria devido à humidade elevada, *100% *


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2016 às 01:33)

Precipitação acumulada para Vila Viçosa e Alandroal:

*Vila Viçosa*

05.05.2016 (09h00) - 18,0 mm
06.05.2016 (09h00) - 14,7 mm
07.05.2016 (09h00) - 2,4 mm
08.05.2016 (09h00) - 27,9 mm
09.05.2016 (09h00) - 7,2 mm
10.05.2016 (09h00) - 10,6 mm

*Alandroal*

05.05.2016 (09h00) - 18,1 mm
06.05.2016 (09h00) - 22,6 mm
07.05.2016 (09h00) - 1,0 mm
08.05.2016 (09h00) - 16,3 mm
09.05.2016 (09h00) - 4,3 mm
10.05.2016 (09h00) - 12,3 mm

Fonte: SNIRH


----------



## rafathunderstorm (12 Mai 2016 às 07:07)

Chuva torrencial ja à pelo menos 15min 




Nao estava a espera de tanta chuva agora..


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2016 às 07:48)

Bom dia! Acabou de cair uma aguaceiro fraco a moderado, o vento é fraco, o céu está totalmente cinzento sem se vislumbrar qualquer contorno de nuvens e a temperatura actual é de +12,5ºC. Vai chuviscando.

Edit: volta a chover moderado.


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2016 às 07:55)

Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2016 às 08:01)

Grande estouro em Montemor-o-Novo,funcionou certamente como despertador.






Outra DEA potente, desta feita nos arredores de Alcácer do Sal.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2016 às 08:28)

Bom dia,
Choveu bem por volta das 6 da manhã...
Entretanto agora tem estado a chover bem


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2016 às 09:01)

Chove com muita intensidade


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2016 às 09:13)

Desde as 7h20m (pelos menos) que chove ininterruptamente .  
Das 7h35 às 8h, choveu moderado com 1 período de 10 minutos de chuva torrencial.
Agora ora chuvisca ora chove fraco, o vento contínua fraco e a temperatura está estabilizada nos +13ºC.

P.s. Isto mais parece inverno.


----------



## trepkos (12 Mai 2016 às 09:31)

Esse estouro em Montemor foi grande sim senhor, acordou muita gente.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (12 Mai 2016 às 10:02)

Forte chuvada com granizo à mistura agora mesmo! Ruas cheias de água!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2016 às 10:19)

Estremoz: início da manhã marcada por períodos de chuva que entretanto já terminaram.

Entretanto, após a passagem da primeira linha de instabilidade, que já se encontra para leste, aproxima-se uma segunda linha de instabilidade procedente de oeste e que promete reactivar novamente os períodos de chuva.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mai 2016 às 10:23)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Chuva torrencial ja à pelo menos 15min
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parece o cerro "Cabeça de Câmara" ao fundo No entanto ia jurar que a foto foi tirada no Minho ou assim 
Aqui por Loulé também choveu bem e está tudo saturado!


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Mai 2016 às 10:49)

Bom dia

Nova manhã de inverno, com nevoeiro de rolo em Portalegre, temperatura bastante baixa... Estas noites têm sido mais frias do que a primeira quinzena de dezembro de 2015...
Agora, por Arronches, depois de bastante instabilidade com precipitação por vezes forte, o Sol vai-se mostrando tímido por entre demasiadas nuvens. 
Para os membros do Alentejo Central: creio que, segundo as imagens do radar, a 2ª linha de instabilidade vai direitinha a vocês


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Mai 2016 às 11:14)

Chuva preciosa esta que caiu e cai no Alentejo e Algarve!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Mai 2016 às 11:18)

Bons dias,

Por aqui aguaceiros fortes.  
Ontem de referir a trovoada matinal acompanhada de granizo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Mai 2016 às 11:21)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Chuva preciosa esta que caiu e cai no Alentejo e Algarve!



Off-Topic: Efectivamente é preciosa, mas no Alto Alentejo já começou a alagar os cultivos, principalmente nas pequenas hortas de subsistência... Mas também sabemos que nem sempre chove a gosto de todos.
Espero que o prognóstico para a próxima semana mantenha o tempo seco e mais quente, pois o GFS já começou a baralhar as coisas, com outra cut-off tipo "Never Ending History"...

Por Arronches, desde as 10.30h que não chove, mas continua o céu com ar ameaçador...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2016 às 11:24)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Para os membros do Alentejo Central: creio que, segundo as imagens do radar, a 2ª linha de instabilidade vai direitinha a vocês



Avança lentamente... o que é óptimo, originando uma excelente rega... desloca-se em direcção a Évora - Elvas...

Entretanto, a manhã segue com bastantes DEA no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve...


----------



## PedroMAR (12 Mai 2016 às 11:28)

Bom dia povo
Por aqui estamos:

12,9 ° C

Vento
*0.0*
km / h
Vento de - 
Rajadas de 0,0 km / h 

Ponto de Orvalho:
4 ° C

Humidade:
56%

Precip Rate:
1,52 mm / h
Accum Precip:
7,87 mm

pressao:
1005,3 hPa


----------



## PedroMAR (12 Mai 2016 às 12:11)

Volta à carga

11.9 ° C

Vento
*0.0*
km / h
Vento de - 
Rajadas de 0,0 km / h 

Ponto de Orvalho:
4 ° C

Precip Rate:
3.3 mm / h
Accum Precip:
9.65 mm

pressao:
1005,64 hPa


----------



## vamm (12 Mai 2016 às 14:44)

Por volta das 6h da manhã choveu torrencialmente, eu que nem sequer acordo com chuva, acordei a pensar o que era aquilo. 

Por voltas das 14h, na zona de Odemira/Boavista os Pinheiros choveu tanto que nem se via a estrada... durou até agora.


----------



## frederico (12 Mai 2016 às 14:48)

As ribeiras de Carreiras, Oeiras e de Terges e Cobres estão sem cheia. 

Já as ribeiras do Vascão, Cadavais. Foupana ou Odeleite têm água barrenta. 

Parece que choveu mais na serra algarvia que na peneplanície a Norte...

Recordo que na Primavera passada sucedeu o contrário. Vi um dia belas cheias nas ribeiras do Baixo Alentejo. Mas as ribeiras das serras algarvias estavam sem água...


----------



## frederico (12 Mai 2016 às 14:51)

A estação de Faro da DRAAlg deve acabar o ano hidrológico com mais de 600 mm, em ano de seca grave no sotavento, Baixo Alentejo e Andaluzia... tudo graças a um evento localizou o barlavento algarvio. ado a 1 de Novembro que só afectou o barlavento.


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2016 às 15:08)

Muito escuro neste momento a oeste de Ponte de Sôr. Vem lá mais uma carga de água. 
Falta umas descargas valentes por aqui, talvez para a semana, segundo o GFS?
Ainda à bocadinho (10 minutos atrás) de carro até me pareceu que uma das nuvens tinha uma base muito baixa, estilo_ wall cloud ou shelf cloud._


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2016 às 15:30)

Ouvi agora um trovão abafado*. Vendo as imagens de radar do IPMA, parece-me que esta célula passará a Sul daqui, dirigindo-se para a zona de Arronches. As células perdem o eco laranja e amarelo quando chegam aqui e depois de passarem por aqui ganham novamente ecos amarelos... 
Vai chuviscando. 

_*foi esta que ouvi: 14:28:09 Foros de Arrão Ponte de Sor Portalegre 39.153 -8.258_


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Mai 2016 às 15:39)

Thomar disse:


> Ouvi agora um trovão abafado*. Vendo as imagens de radar do IPMA, parece-me que esta célula passará a Sul daqui, dirigindo-se para a zona de Arronches.



Fico cá à espera 

De momento mais umas gotas bem grossas. Pobres daqueles que levam com elas na pinha...


----------



## Agreste (12 Mai 2016 às 15:56)

manhã de céu nublado... tarde de sol. 
O tempo já é outro.


----------



## talingas (12 Mai 2016 às 15:58)

Parece que vêm aí mais umas pingas...


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2016 às 15:59)

Passou uma célula com eco amarelado em Arronches, dirigem-se para lá boas células com movimento lento, se assim for poderá causar mais problemas, gosto muito deste tempo mas é preciso virem dias de sol, está tudo alagadissimo e as pessoas nas hortas já começam a ficar aflitas porque nada se desenvolve e está tudo estragado...

Entretanto em Portalegre céu muito escuro e já chuviscou...penso que vai descarregar com força.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2016 às 16:07)

Muito granizo!!


----------



## talingas (12 Mai 2016 às 16:10)

Ouviu-se agora um trovão!


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2016 às 16:12)

Por aqui ouvi 5 descargas de fraca intensidade, estou no centro da cidade e o barulho dos carros abafa o som dos trovões, ainda por cima com um carrinha a fazer descargas à porta com o motor a trabalhar, não dá jeito.
Olhando atentamente para as imagens de radar dinâmico do IPMA e observando o deslocamento das células (desde as 14H) não tenho dúvidas que de Portalegre a Elvas deverá chover bem ao final da tarde, entre Portalegre e Arronches especialmente. Entretanto a célula que passa sul daqui ganhou tons vermelhos arroxeados. E acabo de ouvir mais um trovão fraco e distante.


----------



## MikeCT (12 Mai 2016 às 16:15)

Agreste disse:


> manhã de céu nublado... tarde de sol.
> O tempo já é outro.



Parece que ainda vem uma chuvita para a despedida


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2016 às 16:16)

Trovões


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Mai 2016 às 16:17)

Thomar disse:


> Olhando atentamente para as imagens de radar dinâmico do IPMA e observando o deslocamento das células (desde as 14H) não tenho dúvidas que de Portalegre a Elvas deverá chover bem ao final da tarde, entre Portalegre e Arronches especialmente. Entretanto a célula que passa sul daqui ganhou tons vermelhos arroxeados.



Já estou a preparar-me para levar com a chuvada a caminho de casa...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2016 às 16:45)

A noroeste de Estremoz às 16h35 (não sei se terá força para chegar cá):


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Mai 2016 às 16:52)

Por aqui também houve trovoada e chuva da boa. mais logo partilho fotos.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2016 às 16:58)

16h50...







17h05... Trovoada passando a norte de Estremoz... pouco consistente e bastante dispersa.






*EDIT (17h20):* Aguaceiros, com algum granizo...


----------



## Dav (12 Mai 2016 às 17:22)

Pessoal, como é que eu meto fotos e videos no fórum?


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2016 às 17:33)

Mammatus sobre Ponte de Sôr (fraquinhos, a imagem teve de ser editada para se notarem).







 O céu continua muito escuro de SW a SE.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2016 às 17:38)

Dav disse:


> Pessoal, como é que eu meto fotos e videos no fórum?


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2016 às 17:42)

Thomar disse:


> Mammatus sobre Ponte de Sôr (fraquinhos, a imagem teve de ser editada para se notarem).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Altamente!


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2016 às 17:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Altamente!


Obrigado! Tive de mexer no contraste e escurecer a foto para que se notassem, porque no original não se notavam bem.

Muita chuva ainda até ao final do dia para os distritos de Évora e Portalegre.


----------



## Dav (12 Mai 2016 às 17:54)

Tiagolco disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/


Imagens já percebi, mas videos?


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2016 às 17:56)

Dav disse:


> Imagens já percebi, mas videos?


Para vídeos utiliza o youtube. O melhor para imagens (para mim) é o imgur.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2016 às 17:59)

Chuva moderada por aqui já é a despedida


----------



## Dav (12 Mai 2016 às 18:21)

Thomar disse:


> Para vídeos utiliza o youtube. O melhor para imagens (para mim) é o imgur.


Não dá para descarregar diretamente do computador?


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2016 às 18:29)

Dav disse:


> Não dá para descarregar diretamente do computador?


Não! Tanto as imagens como os vídeos tem de ser copiados para os servidores dos prestadores de alojamento e daí é que são fornecido os links para a partilha mundial.
E o tempo por Marvão?


----------



## trepkos (12 Mai 2016 às 18:36)

Brutal tovoada em Évora. Chove torrencialmente há 45 minutos e cada raio que faz cai numa zona da cidade. Toda a cidade tá a levar com descargas.


----------



## trepkos (12 Mai 2016 às 18:59)

Volta a escurecer e a trovejar. Tantos dias de instabilidade e só o último é que alegrou Évora.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Mai 2016 às 19:16)




----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2016 às 19:58)

Boas, por aqui, hoje já brilhou mais o sol, mas esta tarde, caiu um aguaceiro torrencial que não estava nada à espera.  Mais 6 mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Rachie (12 Mai 2016 às 20:07)

Boa tarde. De férias até domingo em Martim Longo - Alcoutim. 
Ainda a caminho, deixo algumas fotos tiradas entre Aljustrel e Castro Verde


----------



## Rachie (12 Mai 2016 às 20:34)

A célula que anda pelo meu local de férias.  Respect!!


----------



## Rachie (12 Mai 2016 às 23:08)

A trovoada na zona de Huelva  está tão alta que se consegue ver de Alcoutim. 

Vídeo de telemóvel com zoom máximo,  a qualidade não é muita.


----------



## vamm (12 Mai 2016 às 23:08)

Vinha a caminho de casa a ver flashes de relampagos na direcçao SE... pensava que era qualquer coisa entre Castro Verde e Almodovar, mas para meu espanto (nada de novo porque ja avistei a luz de relampagos de Évora, a 315km daqui) as unicas celulas activas estão em Espanha... com descargas.
Realmente a velocidade da luz é uma cena brutal!


----------



## actioman (13 Mai 2016 às 01:09)

Boas pessoal.
Hoje também vi por aqui ao final da tarde uns céus daqueles de postal!

Ficam aqui duas fotos possíveis de uma shelf cloud (acho que não estou em erro) que deixou uns céus bem bonitos pela cidade, pena o ângulo não ser o melhor... E trouxe também umas belas rajadas aquando da sua passagem! 



















No final ainda consegui ver um tímido arco-íris que selou de alguma forma o dia de hoje!






E foi um dia de mais pancadas de chuva de curta duração, mas intensas. Fresco com uma temperatura que não subiu dos 16ºC e que durante a noite rondou os 7ºC. Ainda ouvi alguns roncos ao longe na passagem da linha de instabilidade ao final da tarde. O acumulado total, segundo a EMA do IPMA foi de 9,1mm. Segue assim o mês de Maio com cerca de 111mm, nada mau!

Abraço!


----------



## Thomar (13 Mai 2016 às 10:39)

Bom dia! Pelos vistos vou apanhar alguma chuva daqui a uns 45/60 minutos.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mai 2016 às 10:53)

Bom dia! 
Céu muito nublado e *12,3°C *

Todos os aguaceiros dissipam-se, já se sabe como é quando vêm de noroeste


----------



## Dav (13 Mai 2016 às 15:36)

Thomar disse:


> Não! Tanto as imagens como os vídeos tem de ser copiados para os servidores dos prestadores de alojamento e daí é que são fornecido os links para a partilha mundial.
> E o tempo por Marvão?


O tempo por aqui tem estado com chuva por vezes forte, abertas e vento. Ontem á tarde fui a casa da minha namorada estava sol e tudo, ela teve de sair e disse-me que se começa-se a chover para recolher a roupa, nem passaram 5 minutos e começou a chover forte tive de ir recolher a roupa senão ouvia das boas. Conclusão: Fiquei todo encharcado!


----------



## Rachie (13 Mai 2016 às 16:05)

Vista para Espanha. Passa-se a fronteira para Espanha e chove


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Mai 2016 às 16:11)

Boas,
Hoje apenas 2 aguaceiros fracos...
Espero sinceramente que agora venham uns dias de sol e temperaturas mais amenas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mai 2016 às 16:14)

Forte rotação... Tornado em formação...


----------



## Thomar (13 Mai 2016 às 16:18)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Forte rotação... Tornado em formação...


Tira foto!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mai 2016 às 16:24)

Fiz filme... Intensa rotação... Ele não saiu... A acompanhar no terreno


----------



## Thomar (13 Mai 2016 às 16:25)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Fiz filme... Intensa rotação... Ele não saiu... A acompanhar no terreno


Fixe! Ficamos a aguardar o teu testemunho e imagens!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mai 2016 às 16:48)

Pouca sorte... Fica para  próxima... A célula já vai mar fora...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mai 2016 às 18:31)

Bem melhor ao vivo que no telefone... o funnel já não fui a tempo...


Fica o registo...


----------



## Rachie (13 Mai 2016 às 19:22)

Martim Longo, vista para sudoeste


----------



## Rachie (14 Mai 2016 às 13:12)

Ontem ao cair da noite ainda apanhei este cenário em Martim Longo. Pouco depois choveu uma bela carga de água. Houve ainda mais uns 2 aguaceiros durante a noite mas moderados


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mai 2016 às 13:32)

Boa tarde 
Céu com muitas nuvens mas o sol vai espreitando de vez em quando, vento fraco a moderado. 
Tatual: *18,5°C *


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2016 às 02:09)

Precipitação acumulada para Vila Viçosa e Alandroal:

*Vila Viçosa*

05.05.2016 (09h00) - 18,0 mm
06.05.2016 (09h00) - 14,7 mm
07.05.2016 (09h00) - 2,4 mm
08.05.2016 (09h00) - 27,9 mm
09.05.2016 (09h00) - 7,2 mm
10.05.2016 (09h00) - 10,6 mm
11.05.2016 (09h00) - 6,5 mm
12.05.2016 (09h00) - 19,4 mm
13.05.2016 (09h00) - 3,8 mm

*Alandroal*

05.05.2016 (09h00) - 18,1 mm
06.05.2016 (09h00) - 22,6 mm
07.05.2016 (09h00) - 1,0 mm
08.05.2016 (09h00) - 16,3 mm
09.05.2016 (09h00) - 4,3 mm
10.05.2016 (09h00) - 12,3 mm
11.05.2016 (09h00) - 4,7 mm
12.05.2016 (09h00) - 3,2 mm
13.05.2016 (09h00) -8,1 mm

Fonte: SNIRH


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mai 2016 às 13:25)

Boas,
O dia por aqui segue bem agradável com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Tatual: *21,3°C *


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mai 2016 às 20:03)

Boas,
Hoje o dia já foi bem quentinho, durante a tarde surgiram muitas nuvens mas quando o sol aparecia queimava bem 
Máx: *23,8**ºC*
Min: *6,7ºC*

Agora céu limpo e vento nulo
Tatual: *19,8ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mai 2016 às 23:12)

A noite segue agradável com *14,4°C *e vento nulo


----------



## vamm (16 Mai 2016 às 11:26)

Está um belo dia de Primavera  21ºC pela Boavista dos Pinheiros.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mai 2016 às 12:45)

Bom dia!!
Manhã com algum nevoeiro, no vale do caia era bastante denso em alguns locais, mas na zona alta da vila quase que não havia. Mínima de *8,1°C*

O dia segue muito agradável com algumas nuvens altas e também já começam a surgir cumulus. Está- se melhor na rua do que em casa  
*23,5°C *


----------



## vamm (16 Mai 2016 às 15:05)

Não sei se é de mim, mas há qualquer coisa no ar. Não sei se é poeiras... para ser neblina era preciso estar mais frio, não?
Ninguém se apercebeu disto?


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mai 2016 às 16:12)

vamm disse:


> Não sei se é de mim, mas há qualquer coisa no ar. Não sei se é poeiras... para ser neblina era preciso estar mais frio, não?
> Ninguém se apercebeu disto?


Eu apercebi-me, até pensei que fosse das nuvens altas mas o horizonte também não está limpo, portanto acho que há alguma poeira, neblina com este calor acho que não.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mai 2016 às 22:50)

Boa Noite 
Dia com muitas nuvens altas e abafado mas o pouco vento que havia era fresco.
Máx: *25,3ºC*
Min: *8,1ºC*

Agora a noite segue muito agradável com uma ligeira brisa...
Tatual: *15,7ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mai 2016 às 07:21)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro cerrado e *13,1°C *
Mínima de *10,2°C *


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mai 2016 às 18:32)

Boas,
Nevoeiro até meio da manhã mas mal levantou aqueceu bem...
Máx: *25,7ºC*
Min: *10,2ºC
*
Neste momento consigo ver a linha de células que está perto de Barrancos...
Tatual: *23,8ºC*
*Vento fraco*


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mai 2016 às 20:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de autêntico Verão e foi a 1ª noite tropical do ano.

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC
actual: 25.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2016 às 21:06)

Amareleja...





http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/index.php/webcam-meteoalentejo/amareleja


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mai 2016 às 21:14)

Boas,
O final do dia por aqui foi assim:
Foto tirada ás 20.25h (SSE)





Imagem de radar:




___________________________
Neste momento Céu limpo e uma ligeira brisa NNW.
Tatual: *17,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2016 às 21:28)

encontrei esta imagem no facebook em Barrancos esta tarde:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (17 Mai 2016 às 21:45)

A célula que andou perto de Barrancos pelo final da tarde, tinha este bonito aspeto! Vista de Moura, direção Este.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mai 2016 às 21:47)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> A célula que andou perto de Barrancos pelo final da tarde, tinha este bonito aspeto! Vista de Moura, direção Este.


Linda!!


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2016 às 07:26)

Bom dia,
Mais uma manhã com nevoeiro. Estão *12,5°C *
Mínima de *10,4°C *


----------



## Thomar (18 Mai 2016 às 09:44)

Bom dia! Dia de Primavera por aqui. Às 9H já a temperatura ia lançada com* +17ºC*. Vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2016 às 10:03)

Por Portalegre, na zona alta da cidade está um lindo dia de sol, mas a cidade está rodeada por um denso nevoeiro.


----------



## vamm (18 Mai 2016 às 10:48)

Dias tão quentinhos e com tanto lixo no ar.
A quantidade de poeira que se tem visto nos últimos dias é demais!


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2016 às 11:29)

Estremoz: tal como ontem, a manhã foi marcada pela presença de nevoeiro... Agora já levantou e está um lindo dia de sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2016 às 11:48)

Ontem a estação de Faro(IPMA) registou uma mínima tropical: *20,7ºC*


----------



## Thomar (18 Mai 2016 às 15:14)

Boa tarde. Dei uma volta pela cidade e neste momento estão *+26/26,5ºC. *O vento é fraco.


----------



## Dav (18 Mai 2016 às 17:51)

Por Marvão os últimos dias tem sido de Primavera, dias quentinhos, hoje menos devido á presença do vento.
Mas tem estado mesmo bom para beber uma cerveja e ir apreciando a vista, se é que me entendem.
Hoje a máxima andou á volta dos 22ºc.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mai 2016 às 22:08)

Boas,
Ontem e hoje por aqui também houve nevoeiro mas rapidamente dissipou.
O vento esteve moderado durante a tarde o que fez com que a sensação de calor fosse menor.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2016 às 22:12)

Boa Noite!!
Mais um dia com nevoeiro bastante cerrado pela manhã, mas de tarde aquece sempre bem mas hoje foi mais o sol pois hoje o vento permaneceu todo o dia moderado e fresco de N/NW, assim é que é bom se o vento fosse de leste os campos já não estavam verdes e boa parte da água nos cursos de água já teria evaporado.
Entretanto hoje parecia haver alguma poeira, digo isto porque para além do horizonte não estar limpo em cima dos carros também havia algum pó...




À hora de almoçou ainda vi algumas nuvens a tentarem desenvolver-se por detrás da serra mas depressa se desfizeram, ficando apenas os restos, as árvores já estão carregadas de folhas...




O pôr do sol teve algumas cores:




Máx:* 24,8ºC*
Min: *10,4ºC*

A noite segue fresca com vento fraco de NNW
Tatual: *15,2ºC*
*76% HR *

A previsão do IPMA para sexta dá 32ºC para aqui


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mai 2016 às 08:55)

Bom dia,
A manhã começou fresca e tem vento por Arronches, mínima de *8,6°C *

Entretanto em Portalegre está uma grande ventania, no caminho a intensificação do vento só se notou pouco antes de entrar na cidade.


----------



## Thomar (19 Mai 2016 às 15:00)

Quentinho por Ponte de Sôr, estão actualmente *+28,5ºC*! Vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mai 2016 às 21:22)

Boa Noite!
Manhã fresca mas durante a tarde aqueceu bem, o vento era fresco mas quando acalmava ficava bastante abafado Bastante notável estas enormes diferenças de temperatura para quem acorda cedo (como eu). 
Máx: *28,1ºC*
Min: *8,6ºC*
 
Amanhã deve chegar aos 30ºC pela 2ª vez este ano, 2016 está a ser completamente diferente de 2015 até ao momento e ainda bem  

Neste momento céu totalmente limpo e o vento é nulo.
Tatual: *19,6ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mai 2016 às 21:45)

Boas,
Belo vendaval de noite e inicio de manhã acordei várias vezes com o vento, mas depois foi gradualmente perdendo intensidade...
Amanhã deve ser o dias mais quente do ano até agora espero uns 27/28º.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mai 2016 às 21:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Belo vendaval de noite e inicio de manhã acordei várias vezes com o vento, mas depois foi gradualmente perdendo intensidade...
> Amanhã deve ser o dias mais quente do ano até agora espero uns 27/28º.


De facto era impressionante a ventania que havia em Portalegre de manhã cedo, só 1/2km antes de chegar à cidade é que o vento se intensificou, até o autocarro abanava, não estava nada à espera pois aqui em Arronches não havia vento nenhum  enfim, mundo à parte


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mai 2016 às 22:07)

Rajada máxima de 70 km/h por Portalegre na minha estação. Às 7:35. É típico nestas situações Portalegre ter vento muito forte.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mai 2016 às 22:13)

Tinha ideias de rajadas dessa ordem de 70km/h, talvez aqui até tenha passado dos 70, como já referi acordei várias vezes de madrugada com o vento. Mas sim neste tipo de situações com o AA nesta altura acontece algumas vezes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mai 2016 às 23:28)

Boas, por aqui, o Maio tem sido diferente do ano passado mas não assim tanto.  Ora, o Maio do ano passado tive 1 noite tropical no dia 16, este ano tive a noite tropical no dia 17 e só houve 1 no ano passado. Este ano pode ser mais ou ficar por aqui.


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2016 às 09:30)

Bom dia! O IPMA prevê para hoje *+33ºC * em Ponte de Sôr.
Já estão* +21ºC* e sente-se bem que o sol está forte.
O vento é fraco quase nulo e o céu está limpo.


----------



## MikeCT (20 Mai 2016 às 10:42)

Depois do dia 17, nova noite tropical em Faro cidade, com a mínima de 21,7ºC.

Também já a temp. mais alta deste ano com 27,7ºC hoje às 09:12


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2016 às 13:47)

Boa tarde!
Dia de verão e a caminhar para o dia mais quente do ano, estão *29,5°C*
Não há vento quase nenhum, que bafo


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2016 às 15:18)

Aqui por Ponte de Sôr está um bafo ... actualmente *+32ºC/+32,5ºC.*


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2016 às 15:19)

Mínima tropical de 21,1ºC por Portalegre!


----------



## Dav (20 Mai 2016 às 15:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mínima tropical de 21,1ºC por Portalegre!


Na EMA do ipma não foi tropical...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2016 às 15:47)

*31,6°C *


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2016 às 15:52)

Dav disse:


> Na EMA do ipma não foi tropical...


Pois não porque as condições de exposição à vertente da Serra e à corrente de leste são diferentes. Muitas vezes é ao contrário. Mínima bem alta na EMA e mais baixa nas outras estações a altitudes mais baixas.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2016 às 18:27)

Boas,
Dia de verão, o vento foi pouco e por isso estava muito abafado, a sensação de calor era maior  se não tivesse registos arriscava a dizer que tinha chegado a uns 33/34ºC.
Máx: *31,7ºC *
Min: *12,1ºC*

Neste momento o vento é nulo.
Tatual: *28,7ºC*
*30% HR*


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mai 2016 às 21:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor. Mais uma noite tropical, o braseiro está lifado para mais um Verão tórrido e vem dando mostras disso.  Só, em 2012, é que tive mais noites tropicais, em Maio foram 5 e este ano não sei quantas serão.

Máxima: 28.4ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2016 às 23:49)

Boas,
Noite muito agradável o que faz com que muitas pessoas estejam na esplanada ainda a esta hora.
Há algumas nuvens e algum vento mas morno.
Tatual: *18,2°C *


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mai 2016 às 02:16)

21,6ºC. 20,8ºC na EMA. Vento fraco a moderado de NE, _as always._


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mai 2016 às 15:10)

Boas,
Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, está muito abafado 
Tatual: *27,1°C
55% HR *
Está explicado


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mai 2016 às 20:26)

Boas,
Dia abafado mas a partir do meio da tarde o vento intensificou-se e refrescou mais...
Máx: *27,3°C*
Min: *14,1°C*

Neste momento estão a aparecer mais nuvens no horizonte e o vento é moderado.
Tatual: *20,7°C *


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mai 2016 às 01:29)

Boas,
A noite segue fresca com algumas nuvens e vento moderado.
Tatual: *13,5°C
*


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mai 2016 às 09:24)

Bom dia,
Choveu de madrugada, *0.7mm *acumulados.
Não esperava que chovesse...

Nota-se bem o arrefecimento mas o vento moderado dá uma sensação mais fria, estão *14,3°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mai 2016 às 09:34)

Bom dia,
Chuva fraca de madrugada que rendeu 1.4mm.
O ECM acabou por acertar.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mai 2016 às 14:00)

Boas,
Dia agradável com céu limpo e vento moderado de NNW fresco que sabe tão bem 
Tatual: *20,1°C *


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mai 2016 às 21:24)

Boa Noite,
O final do dia por aqui foi assim:









Máx: *22,3ºC*
Min: *11,4ºC 
*
Neste momento céu quase limpo e vento fraco quase nulo, está a arrefecer depressa.
Tatual: *15,4ºC*

Amanhã devem chegar mais restos, só para o próximo fim de semana é que poderá chover alguma coisa que se veja mas até lá vamos ver se não desaparece tudo.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mai 2016 às 02:07)

Boas,
A noite segue fria, boa inversão...até os vidros das janelas estão embaciados.
Tatual: *8,5°C 
*
Nem parece que estamos em maio


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mai 2016 às 13:57)

Boa tarde,
Mínima fria de *6,8°C *
Só não desceu mais devido à entrada de nebulosidade.

Agora o céu está nublado e o vento é fraco, temperatura morna...
*23,1°C *


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mai 2016 às 22:25)

Boas,
A noite segue fresca com céu limpo e vento nulo
Tatual: *15,1ºC*
___________
Máx: *24,7ºC*
Min: *6,8ºC
*


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2016 às 07:25)

Bom dia 
O dia começa fresco e com céu limpo...
Estão *13,8°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2016 às 11:41)

Bom dia,
vai chuviscando...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2016 às 12:03)

Por aqui borrifos e mais nada, estava um sol tão bom de manhã cedo e agora é isto.  
Está fresco...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2016 às 18:19)

Boas,
Durante a passagem da frente choveu com força, mas foi muito rápido, apenas deu para molhar o chão.
Acumulado no Assumar é de *0.3mm 
19,1°C *


----------



## rafathunderstorm (24 Mai 2016 às 18:42)

Hoje por Quarteira pelas 11h





Um ténue halo solar


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2016 às 23:16)

Boas,
Os dias mais frescos e mesmo sendo de vez em quando um pouco mais quentes mas sem lestada têm ajudado a manter o verde dos campos e a água nos cursos de água, a erva vai secando aos poucos, muita gente já começou a arrancar as ervas para fazer fardos visto que este ano é o que não falta. Aqui ficam apenas duas fotos, não tive tempo para explorar mais  outro dia.
Ribeira de Arronches:




Um dos afluentes da mesma, serve para regar muitas hortas...




No ano passado por esta altura nada disto existia...
Por fim, duas fotos do final do dia de hoje:
20:19h




20:56h




Máx: *21,2ºC*
Min: *10**,6ºC
*
Neste momento, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Tatual: *13,5ºC*
*
*


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mai 2016 às 09:35)

Boas,
Céu muito nublado e de vez em quando chuvisca...
Está fresquinho, estão *14,3°C *


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mai 2016 às 20:50)

Boas,
O tempo tem estado tão interessante que este tópico e até o fórum no geral está muito parado  mas a partir de agora é normal o tempo ser mais monótono...
Por aqui mais um dia sem grande história, alguns chuviscos de manhã e mais nada, o sol pouco apareceu, para estar assim mais valia estar sol. A única coisa boa disto é que os dias estão frescos, mas já ouço pessoas a reclamar porque estavam habituadas a ter calor logo em maio em anos anteriores 
Max: *18,3°C *
Min: *10,2°C 
*
Neste momento o céu continua muito nublado e o vento é nulo.
Tatual: *15,8°C *

Só lá para sábado é que deve animar um pouco.


----------



## Dav (25 Mai 2016 às 20:56)

joralentejano disse:


> O tempo tem estado tão interessante que este tópico e até o fórum no geral está muito parado  mas a partir de agora é normal o tempo ser mais monótono...


Se calhar no verão, vais ser dos poucos aqui a comentar...


----------



## Agreste (25 Mai 2016 às 20:57)

mesmo em verão o fórum tem animação quando chegam as ondas de calor. O tempo está monótono... fresco pela manhã, agradável pela tarde.

Não há muito para dizer.


----------



## Dav (25 Mai 2016 às 21:00)

Agreste disse:


> mesmo em verão o fórum tem animação quando chegam as ondas de calor.


Fala por ti, quero as ondas de calor bem longe...


----------



## Dav (25 Mai 2016 às 21:05)

Por aqui tem estado fresco de manhã e de tarde, temperatura máxima entre os 14 e 15ºc


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mai 2016 às 21:21)

Dav disse:


> Se calhar no verão, vais ser dos poucos aqui a comentar...


Tal como já aqui disseram durante o verão só mesmo quando aparece alguma onda de calor, apesar de não ser muito bom ... Agora visto que as temperaturas e o tempo é sempre o mesmo pouca gente reporta...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mai 2016 às 23:00)

Boas, hoje apanhei um pequeno aguaceiro, por volta, das 12h30 na zona de Odiáxere. De resto, junto à costa estava o céu praticamente limpo e na zona da serra tinha bastante nebulosidade com aguaceiros dispersos.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2016 às 13:26)

Boas,
Por Arronches céu com muitas nuvens mas o sol vai espreitando, o vento é fraco.
Tatual: *20,2°C
*
Bom feriado


----------



## chispe (26 Mai 2016 às 14:09)

Neste momento praia de faro, céu totalmente limpo, e com um vento um pouco frio mas esta-se muito bem


----------



## chispe (26 Mai 2016 às 16:07)

Únicas nuvens na praia de faro


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2016 às 21:21)

Boas 
Dia de muitas nuvens mas o sol ia espreitando e com temperatura muito agradável...
Máx: *21,3ºC*
Min: *9,2ºC*

Agora céu limpo, apenas algumas nuvens no horizonte para W e NW, vento nulo.
*15,8ºC*
*54% HR*


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mai 2016 às 07:26)

Boas,
O dia começa com nevoeiro cerrado e frio.
Estão *10,6°C *mas a sensação é mais baixa.
Mínima de *8,7°C *


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mai 2016 às 09:05)

Boas,
Cheguei a Portalegre as 8h com céu limpo em grande contraste com Arronches, como é habitual nestas situações.

Entretanto agora está a começar a entrar nevoeiro (ou a tentar entrar)  e parece estar a ficar mais frio.


----------



## Thomar (27 Mai 2016 às 12:34)

Bom dia. Vai chuviscando por Ponte de Sôr, em resultado de pequenas células que se vão desenvolvendo nos distritos de Setúbal, Santarém e Évora com deslocação de SW para NE.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mai 2016 às 14:40)

Aguaceiro fraco por aqui...


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mai 2016 às 15:07)

Muitas células em desenvolvimento mas o movimento S/N não é muito favorável aqui para o interior sul pois as células estão apenas a formar- se a oeste e sudoeste.

O aguaceiro deu para molhar a estrada.


----------



## Thomar (27 Mai 2016 às 15:13)

Aqui por Ponte de Sôr, céu muito nublado, vento a soprar fraco mas com mais intensidade (a caminho do moderado).
Por agora não chove (só chuviscou de manhã durante 5 minutos) e a temperatura actual é de +21,5ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mai 2016 às 18:26)

Boas,
Caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 17h graças a esta célula que se formou muito rápido a sul daqui...




Esteve a chover durante 15 minutos.
*0.4mm *no Assumar.

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e estão *19,9ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mai 2016 às 06:26)

Bom dia,
Muitas células em desenvolvimento e intensas, por onde quer que passe deve descarregar bem. 

Acho que um aviso de precipitação para todos os distritos não fazia mal Nenhum...


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Mai 2016 às 07:35)

Bom dia
Em Portalegre, aguaceiros intensos e sensação térmica própria de uma manhã de início de Março...


----------



## Agreste (28 Mai 2016 às 08:08)

aguaceiro em faro às 07... já brilha o sol.


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2016 às 09:12)

Bom dia! Mas que início de dia invernal... 
Aqui por Ponte de Sôr choveu bem. Às 4h30m choveu forte que até me acordou! 
E das 7h15m até às 8h30m, choveu sempre moderado com trovoada ao longe (já vi o mapa das descargas e a trovoada passou por Montargil).
Agora já não chove, está fresco apenas *+14ºC*, e o vento neste momento também é fraco ou nulo.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (28 Mai 2016 às 09:16)

Agora mesmo por quarteira/ albufeira




Edit. Ja chove


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2016 às 09:31)

Deixo aqui uma imagem do mapa das descargas do IPMA da trovoada que passou aqui na zona:






e deixo outra imagem de uma descarga que deve ter acordado e pregado um valente susto em Avis, com uma descarga bem potente colada mesmo à localidade:


----------



## MikeCT (28 Mai 2016 às 09:31)

Bela chuvada em Faro (cidade) pelas 3 da manhã com um rate acima dos 80l/h. Novamente uma chuvada pelas 7h
Acumulado para já em 11,0mm


----------



## PapoilaVerde (28 Mai 2016 às 09:33)

Em Estremoz já chove moderado há cerca de 2h. Parece mesmo uma manhã de outono/inverno tal é a falta de luminosidade.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mai 2016 às 09:41)

Chove com bastante intensidade por aqui


----------



## MikeCT (28 Mai 2016 às 09:46)

Vem aí uma bela célula


----------



## trovoadas (28 Mai 2016 às 09:52)

Por Loulé pouca chuva até ao momento. Ainda mal molhou a estrada e o terreno está seco pelo que não choveu durante a madrugada. Desta vez os papéis inverteram-se com Faro

EDIT #9:56# A frente parece que deu o último fôlego. Avizinha-se um dia mais ou menos agradável a partir de agora, pelo menos no Algarve.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Mai 2016 às 11:38)

Bom dia,
Manhã de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, 17,5mm acumulados até ao momento, por volta das 9h15 passou um eco laranja por aqui que deixou uma boa carga de água.
Neste momento boas abertas no céu.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mai 2016 às 12:41)

Boas, por aqui, aguaceiro bastante forte, por volta, das 7h e picos da manhã e sigo com um acumulado de 8 mm.

Curioso, a estação de Almancil só registou 0.3 mm, Faro (Cidade) 12.6 mm e em Tavira 4.47 mm. As células entraram sempre por Faro, passavam de raspão por Olhão e passavam a sul de Tavira. 

Bastava um Setembro à moda antiga e a média hidrológica era feita.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mai 2016 às 14:07)

Já chove novamente por aqui...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mai 2016 às 14:50)

Potente célula a norte de Portalegre por mesmo por cima de Alpalhão, consigo vê-la daqui, grande "explosão" 




Entretanto as células que estão a SSW:




Cá estão elas mas a célula a sudoeste intensificou-se.




Está a ficar mesmo com ar de que vai descarregar bem  mas vai passar ligeiramente a sul.


----------



## actioman (28 Mai 2016 às 15:22)

Por cá entre as 9h e as 10h sensivelmente choveu e bem! A EMA do IPMA de Elvas não registou nada... claro só pode estar com o pluviométro entupido ou com algum outro problema! 
Bem em Avis foram 20,1mm entre as 08h 3 as 09h! 

De resto dia com céu parcialmente nublado e temperatura a rondar os 20ºC/21ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mai 2016 às 16:43)

Chuva forte e uma grande ventania.

Aproveito para dizer que um familiar meu disse que em Portalegre à pouco caiu uma bela chuvada, de facto na imagem de radar das 15:05h está um eco amarelo mesmo por cima da cidade.

*edit: *Aguaceiro muito curto mas violento, grande barulheira que a chuva fez. Passou de raspão. Céu a ficar escuro novamente.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mai 2016 às 17:00)

QUE DILÚVIOOOO


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mai 2016 às 17:23)

Que grande chuvada aqui caiu, 5 minutos chegaram para a água galgar os passeios e fazer com que os esgotos começassem a deitar a água fora, se tivesse durado mais não sei como seria  não se consegue descrever a quantidade de água que caiu, memorável. Para além disso o vento era fortíssimo e também caiu outra vez granizo ao início mas que depressa desapareceu com a força da água. Enquanto isso o acumulado No Assumar praticamente nem mexeu, está nos *4.2mm*. Não há dúvida que aqui é mais.

Neste momento está outra célula bem forte a passar a norte da vila.
A temperatura desceu dos *19,8ºC* para os *16,7ºC *
Máxima ficou-se pelos *20,4ºC *


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 17:30)

Thomar disse:


> Deixo aqui uma imagem do mapa das descargas do IPMA da trovoada que passou aqui na zona







MikeCT disse:


> Vem aí uma bela célula







joralentejano disse:


> Cá estão elas mas a célula a sudoeste intensificou-se.





Está a render bem o dia! Venham muitas fotos!


----------



## PedroMAR (28 Mai 2016 às 17:34)




----------



## Dav (28 Mai 2016 às 18:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Que grande chuvada aqui caiu, 5 minutos chegaram para a água galgar os passeios e fazer com que os esgotos começassem a deitar a água fora, se tivesse durado mais não sei como seria


chove assim tanto em Arronches?


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mai 2016 às 18:09)

Aqui deixo mais duas fotos...
Às 14:51h passou uma célula bem forte a sul daqui, esta é a célula da última foto que postei num post atrás:





E esta foi a que descarregou a grande chuvada do dia:
16:56h
A ventania que havia durante a passagem da célula foi impressionante e algo assustadora.




O evento por aqui já deve ter terminado, até não foi mau desta vez o que faltou foi trovoada mas não me posso queixar pois no evento anterior tive algumas e foram violentas. Agora vem algum calor.


Dav disse:


> chove assim tanto em Arronches?


Muito mesmo, à muito tempo que não via chover assim, felizmente não deu problemas.


----------



## Dav (28 Mai 2016 às 18:13)

Não posso fornecer dados de Marvão porque a estação está off... apenas referir que tem caído aguaceiros fortes, nevoeiro de manhã.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mai 2016 às 21:08)

Boas,
Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, tudo calmo em contraste com o que aconteceu durante o dia. Nuvens escuros no horizonte.
Tatual: *14,2°C *


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mai 2016 às 00:14)

Começou a chover do nada, completamente inesperado mas o radar não mostra nada.
O vento intensificou-se antes de começar a chover.
Tatual: *13,4°C 

Edit: *afinal já mostra, pequeno eco azul.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2016 às 02:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Começou a chover do nada, completamente inesperado mas o radar não mostra nada.
> O vento intensificou-se antes de começar a chover.
> Tatual: *13,4°C
> 
> Edit: *afinal já mostra, pequeno eco azul.



Isso acontece quando as nuvens estão em fase final de dissipação, se fosse de dia até podia estar céu azul por cima.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mai 2016 às 09:25)

StormRic disse:


> Isso acontece quando as nuvens estão em fase final de dissipação, se fosse de dia até podia estar céu azul por cima.


Obrigadoo pelo esclarecimento


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mai 2016 às 15:11)

Boas,
Céu com muitas nuvens e o sol vai espreitando mas parece que as nuvens estão a desaparecer mais, vento moderado.
Estão *20,7°C*
Acumulado no Assumar hoje é de *2.7mm
*
Não espero mais chuva e tão depressa também nao deverá chover, foi um belo mês de maio, parece que este ano o calor só chega mesmo em junho.


----------



## Dav (29 Mai 2016 às 15:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Não espero mais chuva e tão depressa também nao deverá chover, foi um belo mês de maio, parece que este ano o calor só chega mesmo em junho.


Aguaceiro torrencial por Marvão agora


----------



## Dav (29 Mai 2016 às 15:27)

Granizo agora!


----------



## frederico (29 Mai 2016 às 15:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, aguaceiro bastante forte, por volta, das 7h e picos da manhã e sigo com um acumulado de 8 mm.
> 
> Curioso, a estação de Almancil só registou 0.3 mm, Faro (Cidade) 12.6 mm e em Tavira 4.47 mm. As células entraram sempre por Faro, passavam de raspão por Olhão e passavam a sul de Tavira.
> 
> Bastava um Setembro à moda antiga e a média hidrológica era feita.



Curiosamente em ano de seca grave no Algarve, Baixo Alentejo e Andaluzia a estação de Faro da DRAAg vai ficar muito acima da média, talvez acima dos 600 mm. 

Muitas estações com médias acima dos 500 mm ou mesmo 600 mm vão acabar com menos de 300 mm, Jerez de la Frontera que tem média acima de 600 mm estava há pouco tempo com 250 mm, antes das chuvas de Maio, Tavira tem mais de 550 mm e também estava com 250 mm, tal como Neves Corvo que estava com 250 mm acumulados.


----------



## MikeCT (29 Mai 2016 às 15:45)

Em Faro (cidade) o mês de Maio está com 118,2mm, não sei qual o recorde para faro no mês de Maio...

De acumulado desde Outubro tenho 421,4mm..ainda falta para a média


----------



## Dav (29 Mai 2016 às 15:58)

Alguém me pode dizer a precipitação média anual para Marvão? eu penso que anda pelos 900/1000mm mas não tenho a certeza...


----------



## frederico (29 Mai 2016 às 16:24)

Este ano há diferenças brutais, em parte por causa do evento de 1 de Novembro, que só foi proeminente para lá do cabo de Santa Maria.

A estação do Patacão por exemplo tinha 511 mm no final de Abril:
http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43

Tavira está a 10 km de Cacela mas também há diferenças enormes, Cacela tem mais 150 mm que Tavira.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Mai 2016 às 18:11)

Dav disse:


> Alguém me pode dizer a precipitação média anual para Marvão? eu penso que anda pelos 900/1000mm mas não tenho a certeza...


Sim por aí, é dos locais mais chuvosos do sul.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Mai 2016 às 18:39)

Boas,
Não chovia desde madrugada, agora está a cair um aguaceiro...
Belo Maio este


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mai 2016 às 22:27)

Boas,
Ao longo da tarde foram aparecendo alguns aguaceiros...
Este chegou a ter algo de estranho, no meio da foto , consegui ver aquilo a formar-se e a tentar desenvolver-se mas depressa se dissipou.
16:10h





Este aguaceiro passou a sul mas ainda deu uns pingos, bem se tentou desenvolver mas não havia condições...
17:01h




O mesmo mas meia hora depois:
17:31h




Passou de raspão, parecia que vinha ai muita chuva mas quando vi o radar não passou de eco azul/ verde...
17:41h








O acumulado de hoje na estação do Assumar ficou nos *2.7mm*, o mensal é de *91.8mm *e o anual desde março  é de *232.4mm*. Aqui em Arronches o acumulado mensal deve ser bem superior (mais de 100mm) pois no evento anterior tal como já tinha referido no tópico Monitorização do Clima de Portugal passaram muitas células que descarregaram muita chuva aqui, mas enquanto isso nesta estação o acumulado nem mexia, 8km fazem toda a diferença nestas situações muito localizadas. No dia de ontem, também choveu mais aqui.
_______________
Neste momento céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Tatual: *14,6ºC
*


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mai 2016 às 08:10)

Bom dia,
O dia começou com nevoeiro mas que depressa levantou, neste momento há nevoeiro apenas no horizonte mas parece que está a voltar pois já esteve mais distante.
A mínima foi de *9**,1°C *

Entretanto o sol brilha e estão *12,5°C *


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2016 às 10:02)

Dav disse:


> Alguém me pode dizer a precipitação média anual para Marvão? eu penso que anda pelos 900/1000mm mas não tenho a certeza...



Do Marvão não sei, mas Castelo de Vide (552m de altitude), a precipitação média anual é de 839.7mm (71-00).


----------



## Agreste (30 Mai 2016 às 10:13)

entra junho e a pressão atmosférica entra nos 1015 e nos 1020... situação típica de verão no algarve em que estamos mais perto das baixas pressões relativas de áfrica pelo forte calor do que do tempo fresco do anticiclone dos açores. 

entre este 2 actores poderão começar a formar-se vagas de calor. Estamos quase no máximo de horas diárias de luz solar.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mai 2016 às 14:58)

Boas,
Sol e muitas nuvens, o vento é moderado e fresco, quando o sol desaparece fica um pouco desagradável. 
Estão *21,3°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mai 2016 às 17:10)

Boas,
Dia bem agradável este....
Como está acabar o mês e não choverá mais, a precipitação total na EMA do ipma é de *165.5mm*


----------



## actioman (30 Mai 2016 às 18:44)

actioman disse:


> Por cá entre as 9h e as 10h sensivelmente choveu e bem! A EMA do IPMA de Elvas não registou nada... claro só pode estar com o pluviométro entupido ou com algum outro problema!
> (...)



Cito-me a mim mesmo pois hoje o pluviómetro da EMA do IPMA de Elvas foi finalmente desentupido, registando na leitura das 11h 10,6mm.
Uma pena ser tanto tempo depois..., provavelmente alguma da água acumulada pode ter evaporado. Ou como também existe ao lado uma Estação Meteorológica clássica podem ter ido lá buscar os valores, sinceramente não sei. Assim a "olhometro" não sei avaliar com alguma certeza se foram 10mm ou mais de precipitação, mas que foi muita água isso sim e em pouco tempo, 20 minutos aproximadamente. Durante o restante sábado ainda chuviscou algumas vezes, mas nem serviu para molhar o solo.






Hoje dia primaveril com uma temperatura actual de 23ºC. De manhã havia algum nebulosidade (nevoeiro alto) e estava fresco 14ºC/15ºC por volta das 08h.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jun 2016 às 00:02)

Boa noite!
Nao estive no Alentejo mas hoje já foi um dia quentinho.
Máx: *27,8°C *
Min: *8,1°C *
Hoje de manhã havia bastante orvalho em cima dos telhados e carros.

Por agora céu limpo e vento nulo 
Tatual: *14,7°C*

Amanhã já espero mais de 30°C, veremos.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2016 às 20:38)

Dav disse:


> Alguém me pode dizer a precipitação média anual para Marvão? eu penso que anda pelos 900/1000mm mas não tenho a certeza...



Para Castelo de Vide o valor disponível (1931-60) indica *942 mm*; Marvão, mas com uma série de anos reduzida , é 838,2 mm. Apresenta uma das maiores variabilidades interanuais, com coeficiente de variação (desvio padrão/média) de 0,36. Extremos desde 267 mm a 1445 mm e mediana de 864 mm (em 50% dos anos chove mais).


----------

